# The NO ZOMBIE ZONE Driveler #87............



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry Keebs


----------



## T.P. (Oct 17, 2013)

1st post before Jeff C shows up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

1st post!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 1st post!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 17, 2013)

howdy erryone, long time no speak


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

A'ight somebody else get the video up! I got nothing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

t.p. said:


>



...


----------



## T.P. (Oct 17, 2013)

Hay, Jeff C!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> A'ight somebody else get the video up! I got nothing


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Holy cow....I started to post that one!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sorry Keebs


 now I gotta go change my avatar!!!!!!! 


BreamReaper said:


> howdy erryone, long time no speak


 hey stranger!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Holy cow....I started to post that one!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> now I gotta go change my avatar!!!!!!!
> 
> hey stranger!



Read yer PM woman


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Read yer PM woman


She ain't old enough to be PM, and how the heck would she read it if she were?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Read yer PM woman


 & replied!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> _*She ain't old enough to be PM*_, and how the heck would she read it if she were?


Now you just trying to get on my good side, eh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> & replied!
> 
> Now you just trying to get on my good side, eh?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She ain't old enough to be PM, and how the heck would she read it if she were?



Ok...I'm  What PM are you referring too?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just love a new dribler. All clean and shiny. Now, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok...I'm  What PM are you referring too?


Dang undercover blondes........

Check your private message inbox......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just love a new dribler. All clean and shiny. Now, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just love a new dribler. All clean and shiny. Now, let's keep it that way.


good luck wit dat, you know this bunch!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok...I'm  What PM are you referring too?


Clue: You ARE too young and it don't have nothin to do wiff the forum. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I knew it. I just knew it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just love a new dribler. All clean and shiny. Now, let's keep it that way.





You have a massage on FB . .





Almost dinna time, fried poke chops, field peas, smashed taters !!

First time in awhile Dawn cooked !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sorry Keebs



Thank you.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clue: You ARE too young and it don't have nothin to do wiff the forum.
> 
> 
> I knew it. I just knew it.



Sowwy for gettin blood on your new carpet......



Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a massage on FB . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a PM.........and you do qualify....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clue: You ARE too young and it don't have nothin to do wiff the forum.
> 
> 
> I knew it. I just knew it.


VERY well put!


Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a massage on FB . .
> 
> Almost dinna time, fried poke chops, field peas, smashed taters !!
> 
> First time in awhile Dawn cooked !!


So glad she's feeling better!


blood on the ground said:


> Thank you.....


spoil sport!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm havin chick flay.... Da hawt an spicy kind


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sowwy for gettin blood on your new carpet......
> 
> 
> 
> You have a PM.........and you do qualify....



I'm not like that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm havin chick flay.... Da hawt an spicy kind


No working around open flames after lunch.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Cream-o-mushroom shicken woohoo\


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a massage on FB . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Massage 





 Someday I'ma gonna catch me a big ol' fish what swims in da ocean and AINT a shark.  You know, like a billfish kinda fish. 
Glad Mz. Dawn is feeling better.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

Leftovah homade busketti.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

No Pm received! 

Nor a massage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Good one.



blood on the ground said:


> I'm havin chick flay.... Da hawt an spicy kind





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cream-o-mushroom shicken woohoo\



Wife cooked White chicken chili.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


>



Did he gets new toy for his birfday


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did he gets new toy for his birfday



 

Must have.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wife is a cheekun racist......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok....got a few errands to run. CYL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sowwy for gettin blood on your new carpet......
> 
> 
> 
> You have a PM.........and you do qualify....




Received and returned . . . 




blood on the ground said:


> I'm havin chick flay.... Da hawt an spicy kind




That's a good sammich, gotta have some waffle fries too !! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Massage
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He's won the Billfish Xtreme national championship a coupla times !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your wife is a cheekun racist......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm havin chick flay.... Da hawt an spicy kind


left ova pork chop casserole, yellar rice & con bread.........


NCHillbilly said:


>


well looky who stops by!


Jeff C. said:


> No Pm received!
> 
> Nor a massage.


 I want a massage.............. I've always wanted a "spa day" for my birfday or Christmas present............... never, ever gotten one though............


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just love a new dribler. All clean and shiny. Now, let's keep it that way.



 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang undercover blondes........
> 
> Check your private message inbox......



 I read & replied to your PM before I even came in here & saw this post!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clue: You ARE too young and it don't have nothin to do wiff the forum.
> 
> 
> I knew it. I just knew it.



I might be too you but since the Dr took everything I'm starting to feel the effects way too soon!



blood on the ground said:


> Thank you.....







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sowwy for gettin blood on your new carpet......
> 
> 
> 
> You have a PM.........and you do qualify....







blood on the ground said:


> I'm havin chick flay.... Da hawt an spicy kind



Oooo...I want Chickle Fila....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> left ova pork chop casserole, yellar rice & con bread.........
> 
> well looky who stops by!
> 
> I want a massage.............. I've always wanted a "spa day" for my birfday or Christmas present............... never, ever gotten one though............





I gave Dawn one, pedicure, manicure, massage, mudpack, facial etc, she loved it !!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kinda chili seasoning did she use? We get the Shelby(I think that's the name). Stuff is awesome on nachos. 


EDIT: This is the kind we use.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> left ova pork chop casserole, yellar rice & con bread.........
> 
> well looky who stops by!
> 
> I want a massage.............. I've always wanted a "spa day" for my birfday or Christmas present............... never, ever gotten one though............



My hubby got me a gift card to a spa....................8 years ago!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Received and returned . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that. WAY COOL!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gave Dawn one, pedicure, manicure, massage, mudpack, facial etc, she loved it !!


You PERSONALLY did it or you bought her one....... 


Crickett said:


> My hubby got me a gift card to a spa....................8 years ago!


at least you got one.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

They're calling my references!! They're calling my references!!!! 

I was so dang worried about it. Then one of my friends called me to tell me that she'd just spoken to the facility I interviewed with on Monday. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You PERSONALLY did it or you bought her one.......
> 
> at least you got one.........






Bought it for her, but I have given her several massages and a few facials over the years.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> They're calling my references!! They're calling my references!!!!
> 
> I was so dang worried about it. Then one of my friends called me to tell me that she'd just spoken to the facility I interviewed with on Monday. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> They're calling my references!! They're calling my references!!!!
> 
> I was so dang worried about it. Then one of my friends called me to tell me that she'd just spoken to the facility I interviewed with on Monday. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

heu Hawnet


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended



this was a shocking revelation I suppose


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended



well, since your ok   Be prepared for that nice hard spot under your skin for a few years.  Did you get on the neutral?

Are you still tense?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended










That reminds me...my hubby touched the electric fence at the horse farm we were at last night, he was "checkin" to see if it was on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> They're calling my references!! They're calling my references!!!!
> 
> I was so dang worried about it. Then one of my friends called me to tell me that she'd just spoken to the facility I interviewed with on Monday. Woo Hoo!!



There were sooooo many applicants where my son applied, they had to pospone all interviews.  


blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended





Hankus said:


> heu Hawnet


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, since your ok   Be prepared for that nice hard spot under your skin for a few years.  Did you get on the neutral?
> 
> Are you still tense?



Lets just say it ruined the rest of my day


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

check lectric fence palm up, jus sayin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

hey snowy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended





havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, since your ok   Be prepared for that nice hard spot under your skin for a few years.  Did you get on the neutral?
> 
> Are you still tense?





Didja crap yo pants ???




Crickett said:


> That reminds me...my hubby touched the electric fence at the horse farm we were at last night, he was "checkin" to see if it was on





Geeeeeeeeze, what a maroon !!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There were sooooo many applicants where my son applied, they had to pospone all interviews.



heu to you too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> They're calling my references!! They're calling my references!!!!
> 
> I was so dang worried about it. Then one of my friends called me to tell me that she'd just spoken to the facility I interviewed with on Monday. Woo Hoo!!


   


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought it for her, but I have given her several massages and a few facials over the years.


 you're a good man!


blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended





Hankus said:


> this was a shocking revelation I suppose





Crickett said:


> That reminds me...my hubby touched the electric fence at the horse farm we were at last night, he was "checkin" to see if it was on


I have 'lectric around my place, I ALWAYS treat it like it is on, even if I THINK I unplugged it!  I HATE getting shocked!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

an never p test a lectric fence, never


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

I say heu/y an they leave


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

hey kracker


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Hankus  

How da dribblers be?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets just say it ruined the rest of my day



Iv never been on 277 but everyone tells me it is super painful.   Hope your ok, alot of people tend to take the rest off the day off after a hit like that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets just say it ruined the rest of my day


You won't need a flashlight when you take da kids trick or treatin this year. 


Hankus said:


> heu to you too



I knew you was talkin to HIM. You don't neva speak to me.
I take back the  and the


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended



where did it come out of you to ground at ????

that stuff ain't no fun , can't smell it but you sho can feel it ....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

joint notes today.......boy was I suprised.....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> check lectric fence palm up, jus sayin



Good to know....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja crap yo pants ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told him it was on but you know how men are they never listen & they have to find out for themselves.



Hankus said:


> an never p test a lectric fence, never



Speakin from experience are ya?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You won't need a flashlight when you take da kids trick or treatin this year.
> 
> 
> I knew you was talkin to HIM. You don't neva speak to me.
> I take back the  and the



thats cause I may never get you to be quiet afterwards


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Good to know....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from hilarious observation


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Hankus
> 
> How da dribblers be?


SNOWWYYYY!!!!  Tell Aimeeeeee Happpyyy Birthday from Aunt Keebs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey Blood...glad you're ok but.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> thats cause I may never get you to be quiet afterwards


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Blood...glad you're ok but.......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

meanness counts


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

so does ambition


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Blood...glad you're ok but.......



I can't see the video here at work but I have a feeling it's fun at my expense..... Thanks.....lol


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh lawd.....I have an admirer. I was just invited to hunt a secret honey hole with someone


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I can't see the video here at work but I have a feeling it's fun at my expense..... Thanks.....lol



Oh just some woman wantin to teach you the electric slide



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....I have an admirer. I was just invited to hunt a secret honey hole with someone





I like the new avatar!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What kinda chili seasoning did she use? We get the Shelby(I think that's the name). Stuff is awesome on nachos.
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is the kind we use.


I dont know , i'll have to ask. It was really good.



blood on the ground said:


> I just took 277 volts ac to the hand! I'm shocked how bad it hurts! Pun intended


 Is your hair smokin?


Hankus said:


> check lectric fence palm up, jus sayin


If you got real good boots just grab it , hold on tight and when your buddy walks by touch the back of his ear. It'll drop him like a sac of taters.



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....I have an admirer. I was just invited to hunt a secret honey hole with someone


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oh just some woman wantin to teach you the electric slide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm down with that! I can even add in the moonwalk towards the end.......come on!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

<------Blood doin da lectric slide/moon walk. Go Blood!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Blood got moves!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm down with that! I can even add in the moonwalk towards the end.......come on!!!



<img src="http://smileys.emoticonsonly.com/emoticons/m/moon_walk-1116.gif" border="0" alt="Moon Walk" title = "Moon Walk emoticon" /> 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------Blood doin da lectric slide/moon walk. Go Blood!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 17, 2013)

BEWARE:-}

Zombi Bigfeets!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....I have an admirer. I was just invited to hunt a secret honey hole with someone





Tweren't me this time . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------Blood doin da lectric slide/moon walk. Go Blood!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Blood got moves!!





Crickett said:


> <img src="http://smileys.emoticonsonly.com/emoticons/m/moon_walk-1116.gif" border="0" alt="Moon Walk" title = "Moon Walk emoticon" />



Headed to the house Ta dust off my MC Hammer pants!
I'm fixin Ta cut a rug!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Where is HDM today?


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is HDM today?



he's a huntin' ...

I stood em up for lunch last week so now I gots to pay fer the next gittogether ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> he's a huntin' ...
> 
> I stood em up for lunch last week so now I gots to pay fer the next gittogether ...



Oct. 24th in Duluth


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I like the new avatar!



Thank you! I took it while leaving my tree to go get lunch this past weekend.



mudracing101 said:


>



I just  and thanked him. Told him my hubby wouldn't approve. He said his wife wouldn't either  then he asked me to text him when I'm bored. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Tweren't me this time . . .



I don't think my husband would mind if it WAS you. Speaking of....what kinda huntin' ya got out there on your plantation?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is HDM today?



HE had to take his suzuki to the shop.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Got to get back to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Later


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> he's a huntin' ...
> 
> I stood em up for lunch last week so now I gots to pay fer the next gittogether ...



Hiyya friend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got to get back to work.



Gotta get home. Only 2 stops after work today. Maybe I'll get home before 5.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the house Ta dust off my MC Hammer pants!
> I'm fixin Ta cut a rug!










Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you! I took it while leaving my tree to go get lunch this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Yep! It's hilarious!! 

Wonder if I could get him to send a pic of himself in the uniform?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep! It's hilarious!!
> 
> Wonder if I could get him to send a pic of himself in the uniform?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you! I took it while leaving my tree to go get lunch this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome hunting and fishing . . . 

Erybody knows I'm harmless.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome hunting and fishing . . .
> 
> Erybody knows I'm harmless.



I ain't never got an invite


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Afternoon youngins, still stuck in Staunton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Nurse Shuga gettin' an invite to hunt a honey hole with a fireman.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Blood breakin out his MC Hammer pants & learning the electric slide.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I ain't never got an invite



gettin an invite ain no trouble, coordinatin the times is


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta get home. Only 2 stops after work today. Maybe I'll get home before 5.


Bye



Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome hunting and fishing . . .
> 
> Erybody knows I'm harmless.


Bwahahahahahaha Quack told her on facebook to quit tellin everybody 


Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Lunch


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

all of it C, ya missed it all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



 Cain't tell ya



Crickett said:


> Nurse Shuga gettin' an invite to hunt a honey hole with a fireman.



Yeah I did!! I still got it!! 



Crickett said:


> Blood breakin out his MC Hammer pants & learning the electric slide.



Yeah he did! Poor Blood!! 



Hankus said:


> gettin an invite ain no trouble, coordinatin the times is



Don't I know it! We tried to coordinate times last year about some deer meat I was gonna pick up 



mudracing101 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha Quack told her on facebook to quit tellin everybody



Best part is, one of my other friends sent me a msg on FB tellin' me that Mill was a pervert. 



Hankus said:


> all of it C, ya missed it all



Sho'nuff did!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Cain't tell ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your other friend knows Quack too, to, 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Cain't tell ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I got $$$ on who said that . . . what's wrong with being a prevert ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> . . . what's wrong with being a prevert ??



Been wondering the same thing for years Quack, havent got a valid answer yet.  Atleast not valid in my book


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Speakin of , where's Keebs , its almost time to go.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Your other friend knows Quack too, to, 2



Funny thing is...she don't know him! She just thinks he's the one who sent the msg on GON cause he "admit" to it on FB! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I got $$$ on who said that . . . what's wrong with being a prevert ??



Ain't nuthin' wrong with bein' a pervert.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been wondering the same thing for years Quack, havent got a valid answer yet.  Atleast not valid in my book



See my post. I gave ya an answer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Funny thing is...she don't know him! She just thinks he's the one who sent the msg on GON cause he "admit" to it on FB!
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nuthin' wrong with bein' a pervert.






Now that's just WRONG !!!  Chic doesn't EVEN know me !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 17, 2013)

Dang Court, isn't this like your third admirer/stalker?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> See my post. I gave ya an answer.



Great answer


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Later ya'll, ................ I never get a stalker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dang Court, isn't this like your third admirer/stalker?





Depends on whether you count some of us Dribblers...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Female stalker, thought i better be clear bout that


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of , where's Keebs , its almost time to go.


Iz here, let's roll!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

MC hammer pants didn't fit? Must've shrunk or sumthin ! But I did find my leopard leotard..... Lets dance! To da lef, to da lef... Now dip baby dip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> MC hammer pants didn't fit? Must've shrunk or sumthin ! But I did find my leopard leotard..... Lets dance! To da lef, to da lef... Now dip baby dip!





Think that shock musta went skrait to da bwain . . .


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> MC hammer pants didn't fit? Must've shrunk or sumthin ! But I did find my leopard leotard..... Lets dance! To da lef, to da lef... Now dip baby dip!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Think that shock musta went skrait to da bwain . . .



Party pooper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Party pooper





Why come you always  on lil ole me ??? No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why come you always  on lil ole me ??? No No:



She always whippin on some dude.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She always whippin on some dude.



You feelin left out???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She always whippin on some dude.





Think she might be kanky ??


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think she might be kanky ??



No No:No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You feelin left out???



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Think she might be kanky ??



Don't know bout her, but......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

tree postin 

knock out the last 40 Unk


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> tree postin
> 
> knock out the last 40 Unk



Unk is tidyin up and makin his last round, Hank.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

jus talked myself into a date whilst deer huntin  What did wr do before cell phones


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> jus talked myself into a date whilst deer huntin  What did wr do before cell phones



That's what they call dear huntin.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

deer hunt

dear hunt




sounds the same to me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> deer hunt
> 
> dear hunt
> 
> ...



Cost bout the same per lb.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

only if ya count the bill fer mountin em, the deer that is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:No No:









Jeff C. said:


> Don't know bout her, but......










Hankus said:


> tree postin
> 
> knock out the last 40 Unk





12hrs to go then off the weekend !!!


Plug ya a big ole fat doe Neph !!! 


Later ya'll !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> only if ya count the bill fer mountin em, the deer that is


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12hrs to go then off the weekend !!!
> 
> 
> Plug ya a big ole fat doe Neph !!!
> ...



Later, Doc!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



what can I say, my taxidermist bill is expensive every time


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

I almost got arrested dancin in front of da middle schew.... Folks jus don no good enertaynmint Winn they git it!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

naw they dont


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I almost got arrested dancin in front of da middle schew.... Folks jus don no good enertaynmint Winn they git it!


Nanner slangin it,,,,,,,,,,no doubt......I bet you wuz tweekin too weren't you.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

deer hunt unsuccessful, on to the dear hunt


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

Gotta quit chewing gum I guess. The super glue let go of the cap on the toof.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I almost got arrested dancin in front of da middle schew.... Folks jus don no good enertaynmint Winn they git it!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nanner slangin it,,,,,,,,,,no doubt......I bet you wuz tweekin too weren't you.








KyDawg said:


> Gotta quit chewing gum I guess. The super glue let go of the cap on the toof.



Uh oh that ain't good!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta quit chewing gum I guess. The super glue let go of the cap on the toof.



chew backer, chew backer, chew backer, spit


----------



## Self! (Oct 17, 2013)

Bunch of idgits.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Blood it was prolly entertaining to the adults.  Prolly gave the poor chilren nightmares.   LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.

Ky man up and glue that cap back on


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

hey otis


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Blood it was prolly entertaining to the adults.  Prolly gave the poor chilren nightmares.   LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.
> 
> Ky man up and glue that cap back on



orta man up an let Billy pull it


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> orta man up an let Billy pull it



Billy's already been paid by the tooth fairy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> orta man up an let Billy pull it



U don't like poor ol ky much do ya?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Billy's already been paid by the tooth fairy.



this is true



havin_fun_huntin said:


> U don't like poor ol ky much do ya?



I like him fine, we tightern a racecar lugnut. I jus wanna see him with the hockey look.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I like him fine, we tightern a racecar lugnut. I jus wanna see him with the hockey look.


Your killing me Smalls.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta quit chewing gum I guess. The super glue let go of the cap on the toof.



Had a crown come off before.  Dentist told me to find it and they could reglue it and saved me the cost of making a new one.   I found it.

Well it is Saturday eve and I propose getting it started to get it over with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2013)

JB Weld,,,,,,,,,,it'll never come off again.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2013)

well....lookin like they ain enough to drag to werk. Anybody gotta wheel barrow?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well good morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.  

It has been a crazy week business-wise and I feel like I have been on a merry go-round each day chasing my tail over and over.  I am planning to slow things down today and get into my deer (or dear) hunting mood this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2013)

Feet hurt from all the dancing last night! Blood on the ground.. Aka.... Flash dancer!
Morning kids..... Its getting closer and closer to Monday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

Come ON 7pm !!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 18, 2013)

The 7mag just turned the lights out on a big 10pt. Best opening day ever for me. Pics coming later and I hope y'all are having good luck too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The 7mag just turned the lights out on a big 10pt. Best opening day ever for me. Pics coming later and I hope y'all are having good luck too.



Can't wait to see the pics, T.P.

Mornin kids.....gettin ready to load up and go to High Falls St. park for da weekend and another Family reunion tomorrow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Morning, Friday made it right on time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait to see the pics, T.P.
> 
> Mornin kids.....gettin ready to load up and go to High Falls St. park for da weekend and another Family reunion tomorrow.






Sounds like fun Chief !!!

If you start packing now, you might be thru by tomorrow..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like fun Chief !!!
> 
> If you start packing now, you might be thru by tomorrow..



Hey, that fishing guide you know in Pc. Does he do off shore or just inshore??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, that fishing guide you know in Pc. Does he do off shore or just inshore??





I think just inshore, but I'm sure he can hook you up offshore too ???


Need his # ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Morning folks.   12am-5am.. Not enough sleep. I didnt get this dang purdy by not sleepin enough


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think just inshore, but I'm sure he can hook you up offshore too ???
> 
> 
> Need his # ??



Yes , pm me please.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes , pm me please.




PM sent !! 





KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.





Moanin Pops !!!  When are you headed for the MON ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

Woooooo-HOOOOooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Mernin folks!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Headed to Richmond today and south by Sunday I hope.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Headed to Richmond today and south by Sunday I hope.



Ky are you visiting back home?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm hawngry


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hawngry


 Hi Hawngry, I'm Keebs, welcome!


----------



## kracker (Oct 18, 2013)

Morning y'all...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mornin






Tadayz my FRIDAY


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pm received.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all...


Hiya kracker!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Tadayz my FRIDAY


MINE TO, TWO, TOOOOO!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Pm received.


 thank you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya kracker!
> 
> MINE TO, TWO, TOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> thank you!



Incoming


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2013)

Cheattoes, and a sprite. Fergot my lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like fun Chief !!!
> 
> If you start packing now, you might be thru by tomorrow..



Believe it or not, I was all packed except for cold food and clothes, then I found out they won't let you check in until 1:00 pm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

I was sitting here thinking about this time last year.  The boss ladies family planned for us to have family pictures taken on opening day of rifle season at 10 am if im not mistaken    .  I posted on the forum i was going to buck the system and not take pictures (obviously i knew better).  

That morning I went hunting saw a couple of deer and made it home in time to change and take some real nice pics with the in-laws and my wonderful wife.
 I look at those pictures everyday at the house and until today it hasnt sunk in that my wife has lost 60 lbs and I have lost 80 in a year.   Time sure does change things


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, I was all packed except for cold food and clothes, then I found out they won't let you check in until 1:00 pm.



I forgot to add that I started @ the beginning of the week though.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Incoming





blood on the ground said:


> Cheattoes, and a sprite. Fergot my lunch


ya got a bean bag chair?


Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, I was all packed except for cold food and clothes, then I found out they won't let you check in until 1:00 pm.


 drive slow........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was sitting here thinking about this time last year.  The boss ladies family planned for us to have family pictures taken on opening day of rifle season at 10 am if im not mistaken    .  I posted on the forum i was going to buck the system and not take pictures (obviously i knew better).
> 
> That morning I went hunting saw a couple of deer and made it home in time to change and take some real nice pics with the in-laws and my wonderful wife.
> I look at those pictures everyday at the house and until today it hasnt sunk in that my wife has lost 60 lbs and I have lost 80 in a year.   Time sure does change things


WOW, congrats to both of you!


Jeff C. said:


> I forgot to add that I started @ the beginning of the week though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was sitting here thinking about this time last year.  The boss ladies family planned for us to have family pictures taken on opening day of rifle season at 10 am if im not mistaken    .  I posted on the forum i was going to buck the system and not take pictures (obviously i knew better).
> 
> That morning I went hunting saw a couple of deer and made it home in time to change and take some real nice pics with the in-laws and my wonderful wife.
> I look at those pictures everyday at the house and until today it hasnt sunk in that my wife has lost 60 lbs and I have lost 80 in a year.   Time sure does change things





Daaaaaaaang, ya'll lost a whole person !!! Congrats !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

Howdy kracker.....what's new on the music scene?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was sitting here thinking about this time last year.  The boss ladies family planned for us to have family pictures taken on opening day of rifle season at 10 am if im not mistaken    .  I posted on the forum i was going to buck the system and not take pictures (obviously i knew better).
> 
> That morning I went hunting saw a couple of deer and made it home in time to change and take some real nice pics with the in-laws and my wonderful wife.
> I look at those pictures everyday at the house and until today it hasnt sunk in that my wife has lost 60 lbs and I have lost 80 in a year.   Time sure does change things



That's BIG time weight loss.....congrats to y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeffro!! MOrning


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was sitting here thinking about this time last year.  The boss ladies family planned for us to have family pictures taken on opening day of rifle season at 10 am if im not mistaken    .  I posted on the forum i was going to buck the system and not take pictures (obviously i knew better).
> 
> That morning I went hunting saw a couple of deer and made it home in time to change and take some real nice pics with the in-laws and my wonderful wife.
> I look at those pictures everyday at the house and until today it hasnt sunk in that my wife has lost 60 lbs and I have lost 80 in a year.   Time sure does change things



I need to lose bout 80


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

KIng


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 Crickett's gonna git you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to lose bout 80



Iv posted it in the fitness thread on here but we did P90X.  This Feb will be 2 years we have been doing the program.  i started at 383, im 199 now.  Cant tell you the boss ladies numbers but she has lost 145 (i think) total?

Id recommend it to anyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> KIng


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 18, 2013)

Beep  Beep

Yall get outa da way~~~


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Crickett's gonna git you!



I posted it specifically for her!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv posted it in the fitness thread on here but we did P90X.  This Feb will be 2 years we have been doing the program.  i started at 383, im 199 now.  Cant tell you the boss ladies numbers but she has lost 145 (i think) total?
> 
> Id recommend it to anyone





P90X ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was sitting here thinking about this time last year.  The boss ladies family planned for us to have family pictures taken on opening day of rifle season at 10 am if im not mistaken    .  I posted on the forum i was going to buck the system and not take pictures (obviously i knew better).
> 
> That morning I went hunting saw a couple of deer and made it home in time to change and take some real nice pics with the in-laws and my wonderful wife.
> I look at those pictures everyday at the house and until today it hasnt sunk in that my wife has lost 60 lbs and I have lost 80 in a year.   Time sure does change things


Congrats!


mudracing101 said:


> I need to lose bout 80



I'd be invisable.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 18, 2013)

We gotta 12 pack of Jack D. & a bottle of beer tonite for dinner at the huntn camp. What yall haven?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Beep  Beep
> 
> Yall get outa da way~~~



Mon thru!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We gotta 12 pack of Jack D. & a bottle of beer tonite for dinner at the huntn camp. What yall haven?



Beer and apple pie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya got a bean bag chair?
> 
> drive slow........
> 
> WOW, congrats to both of you!



Only about a 45 min drive.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 18, 2013)

For breakfast a bowl of cheerios with beer poured over it. Milk goes bad at our camp!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

Helloooooo Crickett.....Nom Nom Nom!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2013)

Reckon I will go load it up and split some kindlin......

Y'all have a great weekend and good luck to those in the woods!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>







Keebs said:


> Crickett's gonna git you!


Nah...I'll let that one slide....Crickett's not having a good morning so far I think I need to go back to bed....



Jeff C. said:


> I posted it specifically for her!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv posted it in the fitness thread on here but we did P90X.  This Feb will be 2 years we have been doing the program.  i started at 383, im 199 now.  Cant tell you the boss ladies numbers but she has lost 145 (i think) total?
> 
> Id recommend it to anyone





I'm not coordinated enough to do that kinda workout. I'll stick to my bicycle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> We gotta 12 pack of Jack D. & a bottle of beer tonite for dinner at the huntn camp. What yall haven?


How far did you say it was to camp??????



Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I will go load it up and split some kindlin......
> 
> Y'all have a great weekend and good luck to those in the woods!!


Later Jeff, hope it dont rain me out in the morning,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Only about a 45 min drive.


 I knew you had told me it was close!


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I will go load it up and split some kindlin......
> 
> Y'all have a great weekend and good luck to those in the woods!!


you too, Chief!


Crickett said:


> Nah...I'll let that one slide....Crickett's not having a good morning so far I think I need to go back to bed....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 Thank you! I needed that! 

Lack of sleep.....tons of laundry to do...realized I left my cleaning rags in the washing machine so they soured & the whole laundry room smells.....went to let my chickens out of their coop & Olivia(olive egger hen) decides she wants to use my head as a stepping stone to fly out of the coop...now I have claw marks on my face, forehead & scalp


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you! I needed that!
> 
> Lack of sleep.....tons of laundry to do...realized I left my cleaning rags in the washing machine so they soured & the whole laundry room smells.....went to let my chickens out of their coop & Olivia(olive egger hen) decides she wants to use my head as a stepping stone to fly out of the coop...now I have claw marks on my face, forehead & scalp


Dang, sista, go back to bed & try again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm out! Checking the kids out of prison /school and heading to Beer camp!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you! I needed that!
> 
> Lack of sleep.....tons of laundry to do...realized I left my cleaning rags in the washing machine so they soured & the whole laundry room smells.....went to let my chickens out of their coop & Olivia(olive egger hen) decides she wants to use my head as a stepping stone to fly out of the coop...now I have claw marks on my face, forehead & scalp





blood on the ground said:


> I'm out! Checking the kids out of prison /school and heading to Beer camp!


You such a good Daddy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You such a good Daddy.



Tell the kids that.... The be hard on me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tell the kids that.... The be hard on me!



Caint fool me. I done met un twiced. They some might fine young uns. Mighty fine.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm out! Checking the kids out of prison /school and heading to Beer camp!


Good Deal, good luck to you all!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint fool me. I done met un twiced. They some might fine young uns. Mighty fine.


 I jealous, I ain't got the first chance yet!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm out! Checking the kids out of prison /school and heading to Beer camp!



Good luck to y'all, post pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

Homemade cheekun noodle soup . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Leftover Papa John's here.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2013)

fish an tater logs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

Think I might go deer hunting this weekend, it's only been about 18 yrs since I killed one !!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Homemade cheekun noodle soup . . .



Hmmmm....I love homemade chicken noodle soup. 




My lunch....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I might go deer hunting this weekend, it's only been about 18 yrs since I killed one !!!


 What do ya'll eat


Crickett said:


> Hmmmm....I love homemade chicken noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you eatin weight watchers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What do ya'll eat
> 
> 
> Why you eatin weight watchers





I buy 'em from my processor friend !!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What do ya'll eat
> 
> 
> Why you eatin weight watchers



I just get tired of sandwiches sometimes so I get these. They are the only frozen meals I like. Back when my daughter was 1st born & I was a size 10/11, these & walking everyday helped me lose the baby weight.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I buy 'em from my processor friend !!



I can't wait to pick up my daughter's deer from the processor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't wait to pick up my daughter's deer from the processor.





What are ya'll paying up there for processing ??


It's $70 here, put down a $20 deposit, and when they don't come pick 'em up I get 'em for $50.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 18, 2013)

My wife shoots it, cleansit& proccess it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Golden Corral, i'm stuffed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

BK burger add mayo and onion. Value fry. I'm stuffed.


Oysters on da grill tanight!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What are ya'll paying up there for processing ??
> 
> 
> It's $70 here, put down a $20 deposit, and when they don't come pick 'em up I get 'em for $50.



$70...I think We are getting summer sausage out of what's left for $8 each.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oysters on da grill tanight!



What time should we be there?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Left over chicken and pecans I picked up at work...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

Been so long since I've deer hunted, not sure what to do, do ya have to tag 'em, or sumpin else ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been so long since I've deer hunted, not sure what to do, do ya have to tag 'em, or sumpin else ??



Just fill out the harvest record.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just fill out the harvest record.





10-4 !!  Thanks !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

First piece of advice is free quack, the nextuns' gonna cost ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> $70...I think We are getting summer sausage out of what's left for $8 each.
> 
> 
> 
> What time should we be there?



I'm heading bout 3 hours South. H22 and the boy will be there grillin some deer tenderloin.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been so long since I've deer hunted, not sure what to do, do ya have to tag 'em, or sumpin else ??



Sumpin else, don't let'em mess with ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Left over chicken and pecans I picked up at work...


who left their chicken at work?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who left their chicken at work?



 you obviously havent seen where I work.  We got wild chickens runnin around here.  Youd swear you was in Fitzgerald?  I left it here yesterdey  
  Woohoo im  King, this feels good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you obviously havent seen where I work.  We got wild chickens runnin around here.  Youd swear you was in Fitzgerald?  I left it here yesterdey
> Woohoo im  King, this feels good!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2013)

No chickens at work here, we just have these:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> No chickens at work here, we just have these:



You didnt go pet 1 of em? They look so sweet


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2013)

They was skeered of me. They taste good, too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you obviously havent seen where I work.  We got wild chickens runnin around here.  Youd swear you was in Fitzgerald?  I left it here yesterdey
> Woohoo im  King, this feels good!


Alll Hailllllll!
 those thangs will fly right out in front of you too!  That's the "suicide cheekuns"!


NCHillbilly said:


> No chickens at work here, we just have these:


 Never mind, I'll keep da cheekuns!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you obviously havent seen where I work.  We got wild chickens runnin around here.  Youd swear you was in Fitzgerald?  I left it here yesterdey
> Woohoo im  King, this feels good!





NCHillbilly said:


> No chickens at work here, we just have these:






Keebs said:


> Alll Hailllllll!
> those thangs will fly right out in front of you too!  That's the "suicide cheekuns"!
> 
> Never mind, I'll keep da cheekuns!



 I hope I don't see no more flyin chickens today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Never mind, I'll keep da cheekuns!



These chickens are to lazy to fly. And their time clock is messed up, durn rosters crow all times of the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> No chickens at work here, we just have these:



Awwwwww I want one. 

Kinda flat laying in from of my fireplace wiff his head still on and da meat in da freezer.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> These chickens are to lazy to fly. And their time clock is messed up, durn rosters crow all times of the day.



Mine start crowing at 5am & then crow all day long!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwww I want one.
> 
> Kinda flat laying in from off my fireplace wiff his head still on and da meat in da freezer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

My mom just sent me a pic where one of our chickens is getting out of the pen and laying eggs in a hiding spot. Found 14


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> No chickens at work here, we just have these:





mudracing101 said:


> My mom just sent me a pic where one of our chickens is getting out of the pen and laying eggs in a hiding spot. Found 14



Don't that chicken know it aint Easter yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

aight. I'm outta here. Good luck to all the hunters this weekend. Especially you, H22. We need some meat:


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> aight. I'm outta here. Good luck to all the hunters this weekend. Especially you, H22. We need some meat:



Bye.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> First piece of advice is free quack, the nextuns' gonna cost ya




But, but I ain't gotz no moneys??? 





Hornet22 said:


> Sumpin else, don't let'em mess with ya





You don't reckon he lied to me, do ya ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm gonna cut out, y'all have a good one. Good luck to all in the woods tomorrow.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But, but I ain't gotz no moneys???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know, but I been huntin wit sompin else forever, neva had a prob


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna cut out, y'all have a good one. Good luck to all in the woods tomorrow.


well thanks for the heads up!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But, but I ain't gotz no moneys???



You seem like a nice nough feller, Ill start ya a tab, gotta watch out for that interest tho, wowza


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I might go deer hunting this weekend, it's only been about 18 yrs since I killed one !!!



That'll never happen, you'll actually have to walk to the field and we know you aint climbin up in a stand.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2013)

Shoot, I'm gonna leave too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Why errbody in a hurry, yaw act like its Friday or somethin and there are big plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2013)

gettin high in tha am


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 18, 2013)

Well everyone have a good,safe and productive weekend.  I expect to come back here later on this weekend and see some kill threads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That'll never happen, you'll actually have to walk to the field and we know you aint climbin up in a stand.






Actually I was gonna get on the Ranger and ride around the plantation . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Evening, everybody... i mean anybody.... if anyone is here.
 Bubbette is doing well, and i'm just glad the week is over. Still havent bought a hunting license yet, or scouted stewart county but i figure another good week and she'll be mobile enough that i wont have to hang around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually I was gonna get on the Ranger and ride around the plantation . . .



That sounds like a plan!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That sounds like a plan!





You wanna wide wit me ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna wide wit me ???



why,yes...... yes i do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> why,yes...... yes i do.





The whole family is in NYC shouldn't be anybody there ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2013)

Long day and foosball is coming on.  :whoo:


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2013)

gonna go ta bed so I don't fall asleep in da tree


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gonna go ta bed so I don't fall asleep in da tree



Say it ain so bro. I got a couple yrs onya, and aint even lit da Weber


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2013)

gotta be in that tree by 630 at the latest an I gotta tote the climber


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gotta be in that tree by 630 at the latest an I gotta tote the climber



Oh, Z71, radio, lectric winder, Monster, life is good.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2013)

evening, erybuddy!
sleep late and watch foobaw tomorrow. Gonna be a good day, tater!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, erybuddy!
> sleep late and watch foobaw tomorrow. Gonna be a good day, tater!



Slept about normal and not headed to a tree this AM.   Maybe get there this afternoon.   Hopefully all the deer won't die this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

overslept


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> overslept


Go get em' Spanky.....


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

LFTP.

Nothing yet.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update... one so far, can't tell what it is.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm here, an so fer they aint. Jus heard 5th shot. Hope I didn't draw shot 94 this mornin.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2013)

Last marching competition today. Thank goodness.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2013)

One shot just went off behind the house. Somebody is celebrating.


Wish it was me.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update....


Doe and a littlun here now.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

man, what I'd give fer a cup of Mig's camp coffee right now


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update....


2 does and 3 littlun now. May let the 22mag eat here soon.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

I got a fresh pot here Hankus! Black as 2 in the morning!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

that'll werk T, now show Billy how its done  Button Bucks For Jesus brother


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update....

Gonna get some more coffee. BRB.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update....

Fresh coffee and contacts are in. I'm ready now!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update....


Another doe and littlun just came by.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update...

t.p. is up, gonna go Live From The Kitchen for a while.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

LFTLT - 3 down so far, still sitting here


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

LFTLT - wet morning


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

quiet mornin too


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

LFTLT - got another one


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

T is that your radio I hear?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

dudes jammin out at the farm next to me


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> T is that your radio I hear?



Nah, that's Blues Clues t.p. is watching inside.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Update...
> 
> t.p. is up, gonna go Live From The Kitchen for a while.



I'll have two, too, to, 2 eggs scrambled with cheese, country ham, grits, a couple of biscuits, hash browns and gravy please. 


OO!!!! and a waffle with butter and fresh raw honey...


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update...

Two more does and two more littlun here now, may be some of the ones I've already see this morning, not sure.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

I can do it, Doc! I'll be there in a minute with a to-go box!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 19, 2013)

Chocolate chip waffles & chocolate donut coffee


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I can do it, Doc! I'll be there in a minute with a to-go box!



Thanks bro!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2013)

Any of ya'll have any luck ??


Fresh link sausage, fried egg biscuit !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll have any luck ??
> 
> 
> Fresh link sausage, fried egg biscuit !!



I'm watching Gameday and firing up the griddle to cook some bacon, sasage and eggs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm watching Gameday and firing up the griddle to cook some bacon, sasage and eggs.






Gonna record the games and head to the farm for a lil poachin !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna record the games and head to the farm for a lil poachin !!!



Dats my boy!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

gets em Unk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm watching Gameday and firing up the griddle to cook some bacon, sasage and eggs.


That just about covers the three food groups...


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update....

Seen 10 or so does and littluns this morning, none with horns. Was hoping for a nice buck this season but I am getting desperate now and will probably settle for a fat doe this afternoon. Will be going LFTP again here in an hour or so. The 22mag is begging to eat some venison before season runs out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Update....
> 
> Seen 10 or so does and littluns this morning, none with horns. Was hoping for a nice buck this season but I am getting desperate now and will probably settle for a fat doe this afternoon. Will be going LFTP again here in an hour or so. The 22mag is begging to eat some venison before season runs out.



10!!?? Thats more deer in one day than i saw all of last year put together!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2013)

I sure blew up the pick 'em this week.  

Might sit a field this afternoon.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Update....

7 so far this afternoon. No bucks yet. These does are looking tasty right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2013)

I have been checked by the game warden before but 4 of them at once is overboard ...... Me be goot to go now


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I have been checked by the game warden before but 4 of them at once is overboard ...... Me be goot to go now



Whew! I hope they don't check me!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

me neither, dunno likey mr green jeans


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Dang dog just ran all my deer off.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

shoe thief dog?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Dog gone, deer back.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Nah, lol. Different dog.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll have any luck ??
> 
> 
> Fresh link sausage, fried egg biscuit !!



 Hubby got one this morning. Dropped it off at the processor & picked up daughter's deer.  Oh & the processor we use charges $55 field dressed.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of ya'll have any luck ??
> 
> 
> Fresh link sausage, fried egg biscuit !!



and you didn't invite us?????


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang dog just ran all my deer off.





T.P. said:


> Dog gone, deer back.





T.P. said:


> Nah, lol. Different dog.



Check your sights, 22 mag that coyote......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

I saw a few whitetails today............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

ain seen none of neither doc


jus heard my truck door slam, rakon Tom done give it up


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Check your sights, 22 mag that coyote......



Well... It was my dog, Doc.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

I saw about 12 or so again this afternoon, still no horned beast. Can somebody tell me if/when Hancock Co has a bear season? My dang puter, internet, GON is so slow I can't hardly even make a post today, dang sure can't get the rule booklet to download.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't see it on the list T


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks, Hankus. Dang this thing is slow tonight.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well... It was my dog, Doc.



oops, I had no idea.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2013)

Sleep in, hunt mid-day..........you won't regret it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleep in, hunt mid-day..........you won't regret it.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleep in, hunt mid-day..........you won't regret it.



I can't help it. 

I'm LFTP again.....

Seasons almost over, I may stay out here all day just to try and get something for the freezer. Nothing  yet, too dark to see.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 20, 2013)

Update....

7 does and littluns just came by in a pack.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2013)

jus woke up, hair looks like a sqwerl slept in it, think I'll go to lanter


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> jus woke up, hair looks like a sqwerl slept in it, think I'll go to lanter



Pics please.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2013)

My diced taters with onions and peppers hit the spot this morning after a miserable night of reliving Cracker Barrel over and over and over again.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2013)

Sup folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2013)

3 does, 1 nice eight pointer, 9 turkeys, couldn't get a shot at any of 'em . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2013)

Burning my music to some cd's. Puter gettin too slow, don't wanna lose my musak.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pics please.



That would be a horrid picter and cause nitemares 




turtlebug said:


> My diced taters with onions and peppers hit the spot this morning after a miserable night of reliving Cracker Barrel over and over and over again.



Pass da plate pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleep in, hunt mid-day..........you won't regret it.



Did just that. Slept till after 11 today, something I never do, BUT I did watch foosball till the weeeee hours this morning. Major changes coming in the rankings today.

And I agree with mid-day hunts. After watching movements last week I was telling folks mid-day hunts would be very productive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2013)

Aft folks, had a good time with Family and some new friends @ High Falls St park. Headin out to Memphis/B'ham for a few days. Catch y'all later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 does, 1 nice eight pointer, 9 turkeys, couldn't get a shot at any of 'em . . .


What? You woke up?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Took bubbette to church this evening and just waiting to pick her up.  May have to go get some Mexican for dinner if she feels up to it.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2013)

Hhhhhhmmmmmmm....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2013)

seth


----------



## T.P. (Oct 20, 2013)

Just passing through...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2013)

Supper almost done.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2013)

Bout 10 more minutes on the biscuits. 

London Broil, taters, carrots (chicken for Mini-Me). 



Marshmallow is such a happy kitten.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bout 10 more minutes on the biscuits.
> 
> London Broil, taters, carrots (chicken for Mini-Me).
> :



Mmmmm that sounds good! 


We had deer cubed steak, gravy, fried taters & Mac & cheese.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey everyone. One of these days I'm gonna slow down long enough to stay in touch with y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2013)

It's been a good day "Tater," got my asking price for my GMC, bought a Jeep, and Dawn and I had a GOOD dinner and spent all day together !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's been a good day "Tater," got my asking price for my GMC, bought a Jeep, and Dawn and I had a GOOD dinner and spent all day together !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



  Ain't nuttin quite like spending all day with the wife...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Not the MON, but I am in Commerce. Evening youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not the MON, but I am in Commerce. Evening youngins.



 you ain't too far from me.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> you ain't too far from me.



Anywhere in Georgia is better than everywhere in any other state.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2013)

Well it seems the white screen of death hasn't shown up yet this moanday morning.   Teeth brushed and the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheater cheater pumpkin eater.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 21, 2013)

Kang up top!^^^


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2013)

Happy Monday morning to all of you drivelers this morning.  I woke up at 3 AM this morning  , then decided it would be a good idea to go back to sleep until 5:30 AM.  Mission accomplished and now I feel bright eyed and bushy-tailed.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm up, that is all so fer


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Morning kids, that Boy George can sang Kant he....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids, that Boy George can sang Kant he....


I pictured you as more of a Pee Wee's Big Top kinda guy....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I pictured you as more of a Pee Wee's Big Top kinda guy....



That's insulting...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's insulting...


Pee Wee doesn't mind..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Back to the grind..   Mornin folks



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I pictured you as more of a Pee Wee's Big Top kinda guy....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Morning, no animals were hurt over the weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, no animals were hurt over the weekend.



This is a faults statement


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hubby got one this morning. Dropped it off at the processor & picked up daughter's deer.  Oh & the processor we use charges $55 field dressed.


Congrats!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleep in, hunt mid-day..........you won't regret it.


Figured I do that yesterday........ got to watching a movie & missed my timing......... went & put up a stand on another section, then just flat didn't have it in me to hunt..........


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, no animals were hurt over the weekend.


None here either......... didn't see a thing neither time I went Saturday........... and even got up & was sitting earlier than I have in years that morning!  (I even thought, "Mud would be so proud of me!")

Howdy Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

Monon's......


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

63 degrees in the house this mornin'!  It's a tad chilly in here. 





Keebs said:


> Congrats!!!



Thank you! He wants me to post the pic up on here but No No: Mama ain't gonna do it. It's kinda skeery


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

About to sit through a dang health insurance meeting..... They should just say Hey your insurance is going up and they ain't nothing you can do about it.....Jack


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> About to sit through a dang health insurance meeting..... They should just say Hey your insurance is going up and they ain't nothing you can do about it.....Jack



Ain't that the truth....

My hubby says the same thing about those meeting!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Mornin






Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> This is a faults statement


Is not. Not where i hunt anyways.


Keebs said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Figured I do that yesterday........ got to watching a movie & missed my timing......... went & put up a stand on another section, then just flat didn't have it in me to hunt..........
> 
> ...



You were up and in the woods at 9 I am proud of you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Is not. Not where i hunt anyways.
> 
> 
> You were up and in the woods at 9 I am proud of you


No No: nope, way earlier............ 7:00ish........  See??  Aren't you majorly surprised?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Any of yall ever heard an owl sound like his dad was an owl and his mom was a yoddler (sp?)?  Durn thing make the oddest noises I ever heard.  There was 2 of em, I assumed the male was hooting sweet nothings to the female?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, way earlier............ 7:00ish........  See??  Aren't you majorly surprised?!?!


 You did good.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Any of yall ever heard an owl sound like his dad was an owl and his mom was a yoddler (sp?)?  Durn thing make the oddest noises I ever heard.  There was 2 of em, I assumed the male was hooting sweet nothings to the female?



Was you drinkin in the stand???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You did good.


 tole ya so!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Was you drinkin in the stand???



MAYBE, does water and 3 hours of sleep count?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAYBE, does water and 3 hours of sleep count?



Nope dont count


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Post 401


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Post 401



Don't count


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't count


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't count



  mrs. h wins


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> About to sit through a dang health insurance meeting..... They should just say Hey your insurance is going up and they ain't nothing you can do about it.....Jack


Spoiled sport. They have spent countless hours and hundreds of thousands of dollars in training to find creative ways to spend a few hours telling you how great your new insurance will be, with fewer benefits and at near double the cost.

Have some respect man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't count





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs. h wins


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spoiled sport. They have spent countless hours and hundreds of thousands of dollars in training to find creative ways to spend a few hours telling you how great your new insurance will be, with fewer benefits and at near double the cost.
> 
> Have some respect man.



I guess I am being ungrateful, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I guess I am being ungrateful, thanks for pointing that out.


Darn right you are. Now bend over and act appreciative to get your new insurance....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Darn right you are. Now bend over and act appreciative to get your new insurance....



Yikes!
I was going to talk about what I had for lunch but nevermind....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yikes!
> I was going to talk about what I had for lunch but nevermind....


Ribs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Big mac combo is whats for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Darn right you are. Now bend over and act appreciative to get your new insurance....





blood on the ground said:


> Yikes!
> I was going to talk about what I had for lunch but nevermind....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ribs?





mudracing101 said:


> Big mac combo is whats for lunch.


ham sammich & chips........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ribs?



Baked tater..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

Gotta work the next two nights . 



Gotta a insurance meeting Wed...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sure are a lot of insurance meetings going on these days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sure are a lot of insurance meetings going on these days.



Post 418


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sure are a lot of insurance meetings going on these days.





For years I never had to do anything, if you wanted your insurance the same.  I haven't even looked at my new packet, but the cost and coverage SUCK.  If you and your spouse use ANY kind of tobacco, add another $100 a month.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For years I never had to do anything, if you wanted your insurance the same.  I haven't even looked at my new packet, but the cost and coverage SUCK.  If you and your spouse use ANY kind of tobacco, add another $100 a month.



Weed shouldn't count ....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For years I never had to do anything, if you wanted your insurance the same.  I haven't even looked at my new packet, but the cost and coverage SUCK.  If you and your spouse use ANY kind of tobacco, add another $100 a month.





Good reason to quit that bad habit!



Nugefan said:


> Weed shouldn't count ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Weed shouldn't count ....











Crickett said:


> Good reason to quit that bad habit!





I KNOW this is just an excuse, but if I were to quit smoking and chewing right now, I'm afraid there would be a killing . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, forgot to tell ya'll.  My SIL and her future daughter in law were interviewed on Good Morning America after the proposal on the Square...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW this is just an excuse, but if I were to quit smoking and chewing right now, I'm afraid there would be a killing . . .



My hubby quit chewing about 3 years ago & I'm so proud of him but he tells me all the time he could easily go back to it!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, forgot to tell ya'll.  My SIL and her future daughter in law were interviewed on Good Morning America after the proposal on the Square...



Was it on today? I miss watching GMA I'll go check their site to see if it's on there.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sure are a lot of insurance meetings going on these days.


skerry ones............ but from what I'm gathering, Obamacare really is illegal......... but how do you fight it?


Hooked On Quack said:


> For years I never had to do anything, if you wanted your insurance the same.  I haven't even looked at my new packet, but the cost and coverage SUCK.  If you and your spouse use ANY kind of tobacco, add another $100 a month.


they've been tacking that on for a while now, just jacking it up more so it'll hurt more..........


Nugefan said:


> Weed shouldn't count ....


 good one, Andy!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, forgot to tell ya'll.  My SIL and her future daughter in law were interviewed on Good Morning America after the proposal on the Square...


and you didn't post us a link?!?  Sheesh!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Why all the hate of the AFFORDABLE Care Act.  Its great, the name even implies its cheap.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> skerry ones............ but from what I'm gathering, Obamacare really is illegal......... but how do you fight it?
> 
> and you didn't post us a link?!?  Sheesh!




It is illegal! It violates our constitutional rights. WE have the right to NOT carry health ins or carry health ins. It's our decision if we wanna pay out of pocket for services. I don't know how to fight it either. We've always had ins until my hubby went self employed when we moved. Now I'm so  b/c Obummer says pay for ins. or pay a penalty.  


I'm trying to find a link for the proposal but not have any luck so far.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

The gooberment should take over the healthcare system an we would be all fine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My hubby quit chewing about 3 years ago & I'm so proud of him but he tells me all the time he could easily go back to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it on today? I miss watching GMA I'll go check their site to see if it's on there.





It was on this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok I couldn't find a video or link of Quack's in laws but I did find this while searching GMA's site......


Unfortunately your browser does not support IFrames.
<div style="text-align:left;font-size:x-small;margin-top:0;">
Breaking News
</div>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My hubby quit chewing about 3 years ago & I'm so proud of him but he tells me all the time he could easily go back to it!


Yep, the cravins never quit.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The gooberment should take over the healthcare system an we would be all fine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The gooberment should take over the healthcare system an we would be all fine





Crickett said:


>


Monon's...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, the cravins never quit.



So true, Levi Garrett!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why all the hate of the AFFORDABLE Care Act.  Its great, the name even implies its cheap.





Crickett said:


> It is illegal! It violates our constitutional rights. WE have the right to NOT carry health ins or carry health ins. It's our decision if we wanna pay out of pocket for services. I don't know how to fight it either. We've always had ins until my hubby went self employed when we moved. Now I'm so  b/c Obummer says pay for ins. or pay a penalty.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a link for the proposal but not have any luck so far.


Just don't sign up online for sure!


blood on the ground said:


> The gooberment should take over the healthcare system an we would be all fine


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon's...



What? I was just makin a sujes, suuge, suggsti, suggestion!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon's...



Hey now..... why you calling me a monon?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok I couldn't find a video or link of Quack's in laws but I did find this while searching GMA's site......



This explains why we havent been seeing much of strang.  hes been having surgery.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2013)

Herro......what'd i miss?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This explains why we havent been seeing much of strang.  hes been having surgery.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This explains why we havent been seeing much of strang.  hes been having surgery.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

Time to gooooo.................. Ready Mud??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Bye keebs...


Hey HDm


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm havin deer paskeetie  tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

An garlick towst


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

beer an nicotine


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

breakfast is coffee an nicotine 




an speakin of...I ain had a decent cup of coffee (cept mommas) since FPG


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> breakfast is coffee an nicotine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

At work.



Cheekun and dumplins, fried squash, green beans and new taters for suppa !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At work.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheekun and dumplins, fried squash, green beans and new taters for suppa !!



Sounds like you're at supper.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

more beer, more nicotine, shot of crown fer dessert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds like you're at supper.




Supper at work !! 




Hankus said:


> more beer, more nicotine, shot of crown fer dessert





Datz my nephew !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

hmm course 6 or is it 7


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it 7am yet ???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

nope


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

sho miss the night shifters


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 21, 2013)

lill feets, are you aggievating these folks again?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

Evenin Charlie, and all you other scalawags.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> lill feets, are you aggievating these folks again?



yep



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



evenin



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Charlie, and all you other scalawags.



dats me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

Fill a tank, pump a tank, repeat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fill a tank, pump a tank, repeat.



Need any help?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need any help?





At times, but so far, so good !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2013)

you da man Unk


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fill a tank, pump a tank, repeat.


Just don't let the agitator kick off!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2013)

Why I gotta be a scalawag?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Howdy to anyone still up. Been a long day but got al of bubbettes appt's out of the way today. One more doc visit Thursday and hopefully she will be cleared to drive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just don't let the agitator kick off!!




That's why I get paid the big bucks . . . 




KyDawg said:


> Why I gotta be a scalawag?




Why not, you kinda look scalawagish ?? 




rhbama3 said:


> Howdy to anyone still up. Been a long day but got al of bubbettes appt's out of the way today. One more doc visit Thursday and hopefully she will be cleared to drive.





Great news Pookie !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just don't let the agitator kick off!!



Well, I didn't kick off but I did take a little nap for a couple of hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2013)

It is Twosday so have two cups this morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2013)

Work all night and got a 7am mandatory meeting to attend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Work all night and got a 7am mandatory meeting to attend.



Not another track hoe?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not another track hoe?





No, we have 2 mandatory safety meetings per week, you must attend one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well Happy Toooosday to all of you drivelers this morning.  Gobblin, I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  Been up since 4:20 AM and have been taking care of routine laundry, eating breakfast, reading the newspaper etc.


Quack, don't go to sleep just yet because you got dat important womandatory meeting at 7 AM dis morning.  Hopefully, they are going to tell you that all of ya'll are doing such a good job (in not tearing up equipment) that they are going to give a raise to everyone!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, we have 2 mandatory safety meetings per week, you must attend one.


They want you to be safe when you leave the meeting driving home half asleep because you stayed late for the safety meeting after working an overnight shift. No No:

It's simple corporate logic, get it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, we have 2 mandatory safety meetings per week, you must attend one.



Attend them both and be dubbed 'super safe'.   Let us know what new insight they have.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning children!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning, prayin for some rain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning folks 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, prayin for some rain.



I think your supposed to pray for rain before it starts raining.   
 Its been "raining" here since 715


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> I think your supposed to pray for rain before it starts raining.
> Its been "raining" here since 715



Your rain and mine must be diff. I consider it raining when you go outside and get wet. As of now , nothing other than a heavy dew.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2013)

rainin here mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> rainin here mud



 figures


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Your rain and mine must be diff. I consider it raining when you go outside and get wet. As of now , nothing other than a heavy dew.


 
 If you stand outside long enough youll get wet 








Your right no real rain here either.  Best rain I ran into this morning was in north Turner... then again I was behind a semi at that point


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you stand outside long enough youll get wet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just came back in from outside , pavement and dirt is dry to touch. No rain yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm puddle jumpin Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy to anyone still up. Been a long day but got al of bubbettes appt's out of the way today. One more doc visit Thursday and hopefully she will be cleared to drive.


  


mudracing101 said:


> Just came back in from outside , pavement and dirt is dry to touch. No rain yet.


heavy dew wetness here, no rain.........


blood on the ground said:


> I'm puddle jumpin Mud!


 quit teasin my bouy!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> heavy dew wetness here, no rain.........
> 
> quit teasin my bouy!



Mornin Keebs.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=776222


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm puddle jumpin Mud!





Keebs said:


> heavy dew wetness here, no rain.........
> 
> quit teasin my bouy!



nothing


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2013)

rain is now nearly quit, still sittin in the truck though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> rain is now nearly quit, still sittin in the truck though


You skeered you'll shrank ifn you get wet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=776222





mudracing101 said:


> nothing


give it time......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mernin!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin'!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm ready for the weekend.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


How you doin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for the weekend.....



And who aint


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Keebs.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=776222



Taddle tale


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> give it time.........
> 
> Mernin!


Mernin


Crickett said:


> Mornin'!


Mornin neighbor


Miguel Cervantes said:


> How you doin?


I be doin juss fine, and you


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Taddle tale


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2013)

Where is Mud?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Taddle tale







KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

Wife packed me some refried beans to eat with my lunch (deer tacos).  I have an open can of beans no  stove or oven to warm them in....  Aluminum foil+coffee pot eye+ beans= WINNING


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2013)

Spaghetti


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife packed me some refried beans to eat with my lunch (deer tacos).  I have an open can of beans no  stove or oven to warm them in....  Aluminum foil+coffee pot eye+ beans= WINNING



I eat all my food cold


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2013)

Leftover BBQ Chicken Sandwich


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I eat all my food cold



Most of the time I do too, but musical fruit aint to good cold.  Its ok tho Ill get her back around 630 when I get home, let her mess up and tell me im just full of hot air


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife packed me some refried beans to eat with my lunch (deer tacos).  I have an open can of beans no  stove or oven to warm them in....  Aluminum foil+coffee pot eye+ beans= WINNING





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Most of the time I do too, but musical fruit aint to good cold.  Its ok tho Ill get her back around 630 when I get home, let her mess up and tell me im just full of hot air


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Most of the time I do too, but musical fruit aint to good cold.  Its ok tho Ill get her back around 630 when I get home, let her mess up and tell me im just full of hot air



That'll teach her!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That'll teach her!


Durn tootin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

I smell popcorn...


----------



## kracker (Oct 22, 2013)

Mater soup and saltines.

Whoohoo!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Mater soup and saltines.
> 
> Whoohoo!!


Mater soup & tuna fish are a good combo!  Also grilled cheese.......mmmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2013)

hot pepper burger, cheetos an tea


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mater soup & tuna fish are a good combo!  Also grilled cheese.......mmmmmmm



I want a grilled cheese


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Chilis cheese burger and fries.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Chilis cheese burger and fries.


You through boycotting them?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where is Mud?


Here i is suzuki man


Keebs said:


> You through boycotting them?



Been bout 6 months, figured i'd give em another chance.  They did ok, not good but ok.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Chicken and rice and everything nice.
Like mushrooms and cream of chicken soup/water to hold it all together.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chicken and rice and everything nice.
> Like mushrooms and cream of chicken soup/water to hold it all together.


Tease.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

Quiet in here today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tease.......



Wha'd I do




It is entirely too quiet in hear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quiet in here today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It is entirely too quiet in hear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>




They missin out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

Mrs. H.  Who all is in the band?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 22, 2013)

PM sent; but returned as undelivered.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell popcorn...


Monon


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wha'd I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Y'all need to keep it down in here! Y'all done got me run outta the library!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs. H.  Who all is in the band?



My son is the one wiff da mic. Cory on guitar, Bass Aaron on bass and Aaron AKA Rent on da drums. Thanks for asking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

Figured hdm might be playing bass, guessin i was wrong.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Figured hdm might be playing bass, guessin i was wrong.



He's too old, silly.                   They good aint they


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's too old, silly.                   They good aint they



Best band Iv seen all day


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2013)

Whooo-Hhhoooo, quitin time!!!!!!  Anyone seen Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, ya'll musta got some work done today !! 


Come on 7am, then 3 days off !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> PM sent; but returned as undelivered.



I dont why, I didn't get it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

4 mo hours !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quack,
You've just about got it made for another night.   I hope you enjoy those 3 days off.


Where are those other sleepy head drivelers this morning ???


You Know What Day It Is ???????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2013)

Two more Quack!!!  And no meeting to delay your exiting.

White screen got me today.   But the coffee is black as a lump of coal and ready to be served.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo hours !!!


So what did they teach you in the "safety meeting" Quack?


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack,
> You've just about got it made for another night.   I hope you enjoy those 3 days off.
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY HUMMMMMMP DAYYYYYYYY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what did they teach you in the "safety meeting" Quack?
> 
> HAPPY HUMMMMMMP DAYYYYYYYY



I wonder if the other employees learned to stay out of the way of big white cupholder transporters leaving the parking lot in a hurry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I wonder if the other employees learned to stay out of the way of big white cupholder transporters leaving the parking lot in a hurry.


It should be "little white cupholder transporters". It's a jeep liberty, remember.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2013)

Dagum tired this morning... Spent all yesterday evening splitting and stacking firewood..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dagum tired this morning... Spent all yesterday evening splitting and stacking firewood..


I looked in my wood rack and didn't see a stick of new wood. You were obviously at the wrong place.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I looked in my wood rack and didn't see a stick of new wood. You were obviously at the wrong place.



If you need firewood just give me a call. I have a red oak on the ground I have been cutting on for a year now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> If you need firewood just give me a call. I have a red oak on the ground I have been cutting on for a year now.


You sure are a slow cutter...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure are a slow cutter...



Nope its a big tree and I split all of it by hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope its a big tree and I split all of it by hand.


You're really Chuck Norris??? 

I use one of these


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2013)

morning everyone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning everyone


How Di HFH....


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2013)

Crazy day at work ... It was a 6 hour day for me and I had 16 pallets of freight to throw plus two little extra carts. I got a little help from someone but not much, it all rode on me to get done. Then I go to take my empty pallets to the back and the lady back there blows up on me for stuff I didn't do, I told her I didn't do it and she says "I know" and keeps going off.

Then on the way to clock out a guy I know but don't really hang out with walks up and slaps me in the face thinking he's real funny. I clocked out and met him outside and got in his face infront of all his buddies and said "We're at work and im not getting fired, but try that again somewhere else and see what happens" He wouldn't look at me and kept saying sorry. Aint about to hurt someone, get arrested and lose my job over something so small... but still, not cool with it either...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 23, 2013)

Odd


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Crazy day at work ... It was a 6 hour day for me and I had 16 pallets of freight to throw plus two little extra carts. I got a little help from someone but not much, it all rode on me to get done. Then I go to take my empty pallets to the back and the lady back there blows up on me for stuff I didn't do, I told her I didn't do it and she says "I know" and keeps going off.
> 
> Then on the way to clock out a guy I know but don't really hang out with walks up and slaps me in the face thinking he's real funny. I clocked out and met him outside and got in his face infront of all his buddies and said "We're at work and im not getting fired, but try that again somewhere else and see what happens" He wouldn't look at me and kept saying sorry. Aint about to hurt someone, get arrested and lose my job over something so small... but still, not cool with it either...


You're starting to sound like a Postal worker....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Morning y'all. Had the weirdest dream last night. Went into a Mcdonalds and when i went to leave i would walk out the door but directly into a new McDonalds. So i tried another door.. New Mc.Donalds, tried a new door , went thru a tunnel, bam.. new Mcdonalds. Went to go into basement, new Mcdonalds. Tried to go to the roof, new Mcdonalds.. Got on a water ride in the Mcdonalds, when it ended i was in another Mcdonalds.. I might better leave them Big Mac meals alone for a couple days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what did they teach you in the "safety meeting" Quack?
> 
> HAPPY HUMMMMMMP DAYYYYYYYY






Er uhm, NUTTIN .   Same ole crap, week in, week out.  I've been in the mining industry for almost 30 yrs, just LEAVE ME ALONE and let me do my job.


REALLY looking forward to the " Lack of Benefits/Insurance" meeting today. 



Vent ova!!



Hope all ya'll have a safe and productive day!! 






OMG, did I just say that ???  Guess I was listening during the safety meeting . . .



Think I need to kill sumpin, dove seasons out, duck season ain't in, RUN Susie RUUUUUUUUUUN !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Had the weirdest dream last night. Went into a Mcdonalds and when i went to leave i would walk out the door but directly into a new McDonalds. So i tried another door.. New Mc.Donalds, tried a new door , went thru a tunnel, bam.. new Mcdonalds. Went to go into basement, new Mcdonalds. Tried to go to the roof, new Mcdonalds.. Got on a water ride in the Mcdonalds, when it ended i was in another Mcdonalds.. I might better leave them Big Mac meals alone for a couple days.





Dood, you remeber all the drugz you used to use in your youth, well guess what, it's FLASH back time !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, you remeber all the drugz you used to use in your youth, well guess what, it's FLASH back time !!!



Nope, no drugs fo me.No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, NUTTIN .   Same ole crap, week in, week out.  I've been in the mining industry for almost 30 yrs, just LEAVE ME ALONE and let me do my job.
> 
> 
> REALLY looking forward to the " Lack of Benefits/Insurance" meeting today.
> ...


Oh, so you're gonna get the big Obama "bend ovah and take it like a patriot" speech today huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, no drugs fo me.No No:





Well that's my exucuse, what's yours ???




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so you're gonna get the big Obama "bend ovah and take it like a patriot" speech today huh?






Kinda/sorta what I'm thankin Miggie ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin






Heyyyyyyyy sweetness !!! 





Gotta crash ya'll . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy sweetness !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tell that pretty wife of yours I said HI!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that's my exucuse, what's yours ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dunno
> 
> 
> Good morning.



I don't get a smiley or notin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Crazy day at work ... It was a 6 hour day for me and I had 16 pallets of freight to throw plus two little extra carts. I got a little help from someone but not much, it all rode on me to get done. Then I go to take my empty pallets to the back and the lady back there blows up on me for stuff I didn't do, I told her I didn't do it and she says "I know" and keeps going off.
> 
> Then on the way to clock out a guy I know but don't really hang out with walks up and slaps me in the face thinking he's real funny. I clocked out and met him outside and got in his face infront of all his buddies and said "We're at work and im not getting fired, but try that again somewhere else and see what happens" He wouldn't look at me and kept saying sorry. Aint about to hurt someone, get arrested and lose my job over something so small... but still, not cool with it either...


Way to take the "High Road", Moppett!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Had the weirdest dream last night. Went into a Mcdonalds and when i went to leave i would walk out the door but directly into a new McDonalds. So i tried another door.. New Mc.Donalds, tried a new door , went thru a tunnel, bam.. new Mcdonalds. Went to go into basement, new Mcdonalds. Tried to go to the roof, new Mcdonalds.. Got on a water ride in the Mcdonalds, when it ended i was in another Mcdonalds.. I might better leave them Big Mac meals alone for a couple days.


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mernin...........................................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't get a smiley or notin


 last night he dropped off a special package to me - for you - that'll make up for no smileys...........

Hey Mud, yep, I know the girls you were talking about, but the husband is NOT the one I was thinking of though.............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 23, 2013)

Grumble Grumble Grumble....


Jeez....what a morning! Can we have a do-over?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't get a smiley or notin






Here....   






Make it last. I don`t plan to smile again for at least 2 years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Grumble Grumble Grumble....
> 
> 
> Jeez....what a morning! Can we have a do-over?


Sure !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure !!!



Fabulous. I just need someone to watch the kids while I got back to bed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Way to take the "High Road", Moppett!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it's got a big red G on it. 


Nicodemus said:


> Here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'z special. He smiled at me. 
I'ma gonna print it out and frame it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Grumble Grumble Grumble....
> 
> 
> Jeez....what a morning! Can we have a do-over?


Yes!  Oh & thank you sooooo much with your help! 


Nicodemus said:


> Here....
> Make it last. I don`t plan to smile again for at least 2 years.


No No: don't make me................ aaww heck, never mind, I know how to get a smirk from ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet it's got a big red G on it.
> _*mebbe, mebbe not............*_
> 
> I'z special. He smiled at me.
> I'ma gonna print it out and frame it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Fabulous. I just need someone to watch the kids while I got back to bed.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yes!  Oh & thank you sooooo much with your help!



You're welcome! What did I help ya with?? I cain't remember crap today 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 Get back here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're welcome! What did I help ya with?? I cain't remember crap today
> 
> 
> 
> Get back here!


Nuh UHHHHH!!!! You said the "K" word.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Had the weirdest dream last night. Went into a Mcdonalds and when i went to leave i would walk out the door but directly into a new McDonalds. So i tried another door.. New Mc.Donalds, tried a new door , went thru a tunnel, bam.. new Mcdonalds. Went to go into basement, new Mcdonalds. Tried to go to the roof, new Mcdonalds.. Got on a water ride in the Mcdonalds, when it ended i was in another Mcdonalds.. I might better leave them Big Mac meals alone for a couple days.





Big Macs are nasty! 



mudracing101 said:


> Nope, no drugs fo me.No No:



No drugs for me either! Not even a cigarette!No No:



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin' 



Keebs said:


> Way to take the "High Road", Moppett!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' 



Sugar Plum said:


> Grumble Grumble Grumble....
> 
> 
> Jeez....what a morning! Can we have a do-over?



No kidding! We just got up about 30 mins ago! We are gonna be gettin a late start to school this mornin'!



Nicodemus said:


> Here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Nic!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh UHHHHH!!!! You said the "K" word.



Cheekun 



Crickett said:


> No kidding! We just got up about 30 mins ago! We are gonna be gettin a late start to school this mornin'!



Oh dang! I would just let 'em stay home. Sounds awful, but unless Hayley has a huge test or something, she stays home on the rare occasion something goes wrong with alarm clocks. Course, that's just because I'd have to wake up two cranky toddlers, get them dressed, then haul them into the school to sign her in. It's just not worth it


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Cheekun
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dang! I would just let 'em stay home. Sounds awful, but unless Hayley has a huge test or something, she stays home on the rare occasion something goes wrong with alarm clocks. Course, that's just because I'd have to wake up two cranky toddlers, get them dressed, then haul them into the school to sign her in. It's just not worth it



Well I'd probably do that but school is not far away. It's in the dining room! 

I just hate gettin a late start.  The day seems to take forever then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't get a smiley or notin





Keebs said:


> Way to take the "High Road", Moppett!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 4, you leavin early today?



Sugar Plum said:


> Grumble Grumble Grumble....
> 
> 
> Jeez....what a morning! Can we have a do-over?


 Mornin Sugar


Nicodemus said:


> Here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was funny ya old grouch.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet it's got a big red G on it.


REALLY???????


Crickett said:


> Big Macs are nasty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love me some Big macs


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well I'd probably do that but school is not far away. It's in the dining room!
> 
> I just hate gettin a late start.  The day seems to take forever then.



 How the heck did I forget that you homeschool them? Ugh...I need a nap!



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar



Mornin' Mud


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> How the heck did I forget that you homeschool them? Ugh...I need a nap!



Maybe the babies will let you take a nap soon! I know how it is to need one sooooo bad & not be able to take one!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some Big macs



So does my hubby!  Them thangs will stink up the car so bad! Bleh! NASTY!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet it's got a big red G on it.
> 
> 
> I'z special. He smiled at me.
> I'ma gonna print it out and frame it.








Keebs said:


> Yes!  Oh & thank you sooooo much with your help!
> 
> No No: don't make me................ aaww heck, never mind, I know how to get a smirk from ya!





grrr....




Sugar Plum said:


> You're welcome! What did I help ya with?? I cain't remember crap today
> 
> 
> 
> Get back here!




Get another cup of coffee. Cut anybody who messes with you.  



Crickett said:


> Big Macs are nasty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin` Miss Crickett.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the Frontier Festival is way sooner than that ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're welcome! What did I help ya with?? I cain't remember crap today


The advice on FB to LilD, she'll listen to you way before she'll listen to me!  At least you still have little one's and know the "new stuff", all my learnings is her........


Crickett said:


> Mornin'


 Mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> 10 4, you leavin early today?
> 
> REALLY???????


 Yep, right at/after lunch!
you gave me the rong package didn't ya?  I knew I shoulda looked at it before you left!
ALSO, I had something in my pocketbook for YOU!


Nicodemus said:


> grrr....


I recognize that grr!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

Mornin kids.....What'd I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2013)

Slow day at work.  Feels like it should be 530 already.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're really Chuck Norris???
> 
> I use one of these


Monon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Monon!


Speaking of family, my firewood hasn't been delivered yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....What'd I miss?


 Nothin but we missed you! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slow day at work.  Feels like it should be 530 already.


Slow here too. I'm by myselp.


blood on the ground said:


> Monon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....What'd I miss?


Hey Jeffro


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slow day at work.  Feels like it should be 530 already.



Speakin of, i've got a bucket load of stuff to do. Later y'all, gotta get busy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....What'd I miss?


Chiieeeffff!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slow day at work.  Feels like it should be 530 already.


I ain't slowed down yet!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slow here too. I'm by myselp.


I'm still doing payroll paperwork, then got an invoice to work on (detective work ) another the boss just handed me, balance the concession bag......... money in one hand & coin in the other......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm hongry


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm hongry



Red beenz an rice with hawt sausage... Pass the blood pressure meds please!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Nurse Shuga you got mail!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm hongry



Left over BBQ chicken sandwich.............again!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 23, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Get another cup of coffee. Cut anybody who messes with you.



I like the way you think! 



Keebs said:


> The advice on FB to LilD, she'll listen to you way before she'll listen to me!  At least you still have little one's and know the "new stuff", all my learnings is her........



Ah. You're most welcome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dot Dog grilled to perfection wiff some MUSTARD.
Wish I had some pickles and onion.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nurse Shuga you got mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you eat a sammich twice?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nurse Shuga you got mail!



Woot woot! Replied!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How do you eat a sammich twice?



Monon!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woot woot! Replied!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Well...well...well.....looky there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well...well...well.....looky there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Monon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2013)

Chicken again.. SOOO tired of chicken


----------



## T.P. (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, I have done drugs! Now leave me alone about it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yes, I have done drugs! Now leave me alone about it!



Smoke anoder un and cheer up poopy head


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothin but we missed you!
> 
> Slow here too. I'm by myselp.



 Glad somebody did.  



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro
> 
> 
> Speakin of, i've got a bucket load of stuff to do. Later y'all, gotta get busy.



You missed me too, Mudro? 



Keebs said:


> Chiieeeffff!!!!!!!
> 
> I ain't slowed down yet!
> 
> I'm still doing payroll paperwork, then got an invoice to work on (detective work ) another the boss just handed me, balance the concession bag......... money in one hand & coin in the other......



  Well, Helloooo there schweetie! 


Hope all is well with everyone else!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


Well looky there.


Jeff C. said:


> Glad somebody did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure , but in a straight definately not gay kinda way Know what i mean


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, buffalo' chicken plate from Zaxbys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, buffalo' chicken plate from Zaxbys



Now you're gonna dream bout chickens all night.
On top of that............... Theyz gonna be Buffalo Chickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well looky there.
> 
> 
> Sure , but in a straight definately not gay kinda way Know what i mean





Absolutely brother!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Monon!





Crickett said:


>











Jeff C. said:


> Well, Helloooo there schweetie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....What'd I miss?






Slip got slapped . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

RANT:

I've got a corporate acct with Enterprise rental car and have been renting from them for about 10 yrs. I've been through so many employees I can't count them. I've seen numerous Managers come and go, probably 20 or better since dealing with them.

Well, there's another NEW one there and when I returned the rental this morning she told me I was short about 2 gallons of gas from what it was when I left in it, so she charged me for it 

I rent approximately 20-25 times a yr for about 5 days at a time and have never been charged for the measly gas difference. Some have even told me not to worry about the gas, but this one royally ticked me off today about it. I told her how petty I thought it was and that managers in the past have NEVER charged for the difference and have even told me to never worry about the gas. It didn't matter to her. Then she made the comment that I was a little late getting it back and that it was running into extra time before it goes into another day of rental, but she would let me slide on that. I told her the reason I was a little late was because I always take them and have them detailed before returning them. She just said "Oh, thanks!" 

Needless to say, I am extremely ticked off about the fact that she, as a NEW manager, should know who her good regular customers are and continue to treat them the same as they have been treated by the branch managers of the past......but Nooooooo, not this Witch. Not too mention the thousands of points I've acquired and have NEVER used before for free days, more like free weeks 

OVER......  


I love the dribbler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip got slapped . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> RANT:
> 
> I've got a corporate acct with Enterprise rental car and have been renting from them for about 10 yrs. I've been through so many employees I can't count them. I've seen numerous Managers come and go, probably 20 or better since dealing with them.
> 
> ...



You could have bought that car by now. Welcome back Chief. Morning youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I bewieve JeffC needs one too,two,to,2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bewieve JeffC needs one too,two,to,2






Thank I'm gonna hava drank before the meeting . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'm gonna hava drank before the meeting . .



Might as well. Might help your blood pressure. It's bound to be high after the meeting.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> RANT:
> 
> I've got a corporate acct with Enterprise rental car and have been renting from them for about 10 yrs. I've been through so many employees I can't count them. I've seen numerous Managers come and go, probably 20 or better since dealing with them.
> 
> ...


 sounds like you need to start cashing in some.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could have bought that car by now. Welcome back Chief. Morning youngins.



Mornin Pops! Thankfully, I am reimbursed for it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bewieve JeffC needs one too,two,to,2





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'm gonna hava drank before the meeting . .



May have to indulge in one myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sounds like you need to start cashing in some.............



May start looking elsewhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> May have to indulge in one myself.





Let's all have a shot together,  NOW !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's all have a shot together,  NOW !!!!



I've got a little leftover apple pie that snuck home in my ice chest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2013)

Got home and in bed @ 4:00 am, got up @ 9:00 am, getting a lil drowsy...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


Really?!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's all have a shot together,  NOW !!!!



I'm still at work


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's all have a shot together,  NOW !!!!



That mountain Moonshine burned all the way down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?!
> 
> 
> I'm still at work



I read something funny.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'm gonna hava drank before the meeting . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might as well. Might help your blood pressure. It's bound to be high after the meeting.



it'll help ease the pain when they slip it in on you ....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

By Keebs, get on home now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bye keebs.


Howdy KY


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!



bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 23, 2013)

Later , i'm out.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye keebs.
> 
> 
> Howdy KY



Howdy hfh


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2013)

Feeling gootadeaf outside tanite! I juss ran nekkid around the house 3x.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Cool cool cool here. Must be because Cool KD lives here.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Stays like this there will be some fresh sausage in about 2 weeks. Bacon too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Feeling gootadeaf outside tanite! I juss ran nekkid around the house 3x.....


 I smell popcorn.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Evening Hugh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Feeling gootadeaf outside tanite! I juss ran nekkid around the house 3x.....


Poor neighbors
Bet ya felt less manly by lap 3.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2013)

Afternoon ky and miguel


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell popcorn.


Are your olfactory senses messed up tonight???...........That ain't what I'm smellin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Hugh.



Evenin Charlie.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are your olfactory senses messed up tonight???...........That ain't what I'm smellin


I ain't in no ol' factory, I'm at home. No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Evening hfh and Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Gonna be a frost here in the morning. Not quite ready for cold weather.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Charlie.
> 
> 
> I ain't in no ol' factory, I'm at home. No No:


Naw you're an ol'poot!!



KyDawg said:


> Evening hfh and Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell popcorn.



There better not be a popcorn smell tomorrow!No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> There better not be a popcorn smell tomorrow!No No:


----------



## Crickett (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



  No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2013)

Thirstyday and maybe the smell of coffee will cover up the popcorn


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Gobblin and to all of you other drivelers.

I see that you fired up the coffee pot really early today.  By the way, does your wife know that you frequently sleep-walk and make a fresh pot of coffee at the same time????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Merenin Fella's, it's Throwback Thursday. Here's an oldie but goodie to celebrate with.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Mediacom maintenance.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> There better not be a popcorn smell tomorrow!No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Mernin kids, we got our first frost of the season this morning! loving it!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, we got our first frost of the season this morning! loving it!!!!



it was a lil un' in the 30019 ....


----------



## T.P. (Oct 24, 2013)

30521 passing through.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

GOOOOOOOOD Morning, live from 31794


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

46 in the 31602.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning, today is my Friday and only a half of one at that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, today is my Friday and only a half of one at that



Where is the dislike button when I need it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

Mornin, arm swingers!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, today is my Friday and only a half of one at that



Well today is my Thursday but tomorrow is my Friday and I've only got a half of a Friday before I hit the road and go hunting.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well today is my Thursday but tomorrow is my Friday and I've only got a half of a Friday before I hit the road and go hunting.



Also deserves a dislike/jealous button


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

Only 4 more hrs & I get to meet Keebs & the rest of the gang goin to eat lunch today! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Merenin Fella's, it's Throwback Thursday. Here's an oldie but goodie to celebrate with.



 One of my favorites by CCR! 



Doc_5729 said:


>



 No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Also deserves a dislike/jealous button



Sowwy. 


We've got a few decent bucks down here at our place but it's not very often I get invited to go somewhere that they've literally got good ones tied up around every stand.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, arm swingers!



Chief


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Only 4 more hrs & I get to meet Keebs & the rest of the gang goin to eat lunch today!



I'm jealous.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2013)

Mornin` folks.

Crickett, take plenty of pics.

Bug, what county you huntin` on this trip?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sowwy.
> 
> 
> We've got a few decent bucks down here at our place but it's not very often I get invited to go somewhere that they've literally got good ones tied up around every stand.



   Good luck to ya maam.
















Im even more jealous now tho


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm jealous.



 Keebs shoulda just kidnapped you & brought you with her.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Crickett, take plenty of pics.
> 
> Bug, what county you huntin` on this trip?



Mornin Nic. 

I'll get some pics!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Crickett, take plenty of pics.
> 
> Bug, what county you huntin` on this trip?



Mornin Nic.....how's the world treatin ya?


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anybody get the tag number off that Dodge pickup that ran me over last night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

hornet22 said:


> anybody get the tag number off that dodge pickup that ran me over last night



120 prf?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Nic.....how's the world treatin ya?





Couldn`t be much better, Chief. Got meat in the freezer, garden is growin`, cool weather is here, only thing I need now is that 18-20 foot center console...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Spent the last 3hrs getting roof top units to light (heat in the building) bunch pencil pushing sissys!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is the dislike button when I need it?


No No:



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, arm swingers!


Mornin Chief



turtlebug said:


> Well today is my Thursday but tomorrow is my Friday and I've only got a half of a Friday before I hit the road and go hunting.






turtlebug said:


> Sowwy.
> 
> 
> We've got a few decent bucks down here at our place but it's not very often I get invited to go somewhere that they've literally got good ones tied up around every stand.


Ok, now i'm jealous



Hornet22 said:


> Anybody get the tag number off that Dodge pickup that ran me over last night


Keebs drives a dodge, just sayin.



Nicodemus said:


> Couldn`t be much better, Chief. Got meat in the freezer, garden is growin`, cool weather is here, only thing I need now is that 18-20 foot center console...


Morning Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2013)

Howdy Mud.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Crickett, take plenty of pics.
> 
> Bug, what county you huntin` on this trip?



Hancock and possibly a short trip to Franklin county to take out an ornery doe.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Keebs shoulda just kidnapped you & brought you with her.



I wish. 

Oh well, I'll be headed that way by lunchtime tomorrow. 

I'll just be headed to the woods to stay for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Couldn`t be much better, Chief. Got meat in the freezer, garden is growin`, cool weather is here, only thing I need now is that 18-20 foot center console...



Guess I will have to suffice with 1 out of 4.....no meat, no garden, no CC. BTW, go with the 20'. 



mudracing101 said:


> No No:
> 
> Mornin Chief
> 
> ...



Mornin Mudro!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

For those of you who havent worked in retail/wholesale.... Your blessed!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> For those of you who havent worked in retail/wholesale.... Your blessed!!



BTDT while I was in college. Managed a juniors clothing store. 

Couldn't pay me enough to go back into it. 


Prayers sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> BTDT while I was in college. Managed a juniors clothing store.
> 
> Couldn't pay me enough to go back into it.
> 
> ...



Ty maam.  I am not having a problem with a customer. Mine are great and I have become very good friends with most of them (repeat business). One of my suppliers  tho,  they have failed beyond words this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

What in tarnation is all the ruckus in here about?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What in tarnation is all the ruckus in here about?



Its a seekrit


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning Youngins from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Do you have time to be in here? You got a lot of work piling up in your advice thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins from the Bluegrass.





Hooked On Quack said:


>




Mornin gentlemen!

Gotta run the boy to the allergy clinic....cyl!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you have time to be in here? You got a lot of work piling up in your advice thread.




Tired of playing that particular game !!






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> Gotta run the boy to the allergy clinic....cyl!





Hiya Chief, bya Chief . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Tooner sammich....


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

One more hour til lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

Pork tenderloin fer lunch.. No chicken today WOOT WOOT


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Dude was nekkid in that video.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't like that Gotye dude. He's weird and his videos are even worse.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its a seekrit


Shush it Tuna Boy..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Tuna Boy..



Uh..... Waaaaas up ... Doc?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> One more hour til lunch.





If you're gonna be in Hancock, gimme a holla, only 15 minutes from da Luv Shak !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Uh..... Waaaaas up ... Doc?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you're gonna be in Hancock, gimme a holla, only 15 minutes from da Luv Shak !!



I is gonna be there but I'll be in the woods being vewy vewy quiet.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

HFH got me in twubble.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

Uhuhh lol your a veteran over there maam.  Your sposed to help guide the new comers.. 

I promise to do more gooder next time


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uhuhh lol your a veteran over there maam.  Your sposed to help guide the new comers..
> 
> I promise to do more gooder next time



I was just gonna splain the handbook shortage to ya and KD pinged me.   

You gotta watch the boss, he's a sly devil.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I was just gonna splain the handbook shortage to ya and KD pinged me.
> 
> You gotta watch the boss, he's a sly devil.



Thinking bout buckin the system since I have no hand book AND this award hasnt been delivered.   Wonder if Ky goes by the 3 strikes your out rule hmmmm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I is gonna be there but I'll be in the woods being vewy vewy quiet.





Is that possible ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Mmmmmm, grilled cheese and bacon sammich with bbq Fritos !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that possible ??


I was about to call her hand on that one, but the manner in which I had in mind would have violated the censor...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was about to call her hand on that one, but the manner in which I had in mind would have violated the censor...





I waited patiently for you, but could no longer stand it !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I waited patiently for you, but could no longer stand it !!


I just couldn't jeopardize my double secret mod status.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just couldn't jeopardize my double secret mod status.





You too ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You too ??



Us Spooks gotta stick togetha ya know...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Us Spooks gotta stick togetha ya know...





I hope Nicodemus explained to Killer Elite that I'm unbannable ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope Nicodemus explained to Killer Elite that I'm unbannable ??




I don't want Elfiii to explain it to the idjits in the PF, I like playing whack-a-mole until they get themselves banned.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't want Elfiii to explain it to the idjits in the PF, I like playing whack-a-mole until they get themselves banned.



There are a few you need to try harder with Miguel  .  You have it in ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There are a few you need to try harder with Miguel  .  You have it in ya


I don't think I like the way you phrased that. Too much innuendo. 

Quack,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Ban him....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

Just lookin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I like the way you phrased that. Too much innuendo.
> 
> Quack,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Ban him....






He seems like a purty good lil fella, I'll just give him a warning shot over the bow . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lookin....






You busy ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He seems like a purty good lil fella, I'll just give him a warning shot over the bow . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You busy ???



No Sir.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He seems like a purty good lil fella, I'll just give him a warning shot over the bow . . .



  Thanks Quack

Miguel. You missed out sir, I was gonna cheer you on in PF No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No Sir.





Incoming phone call . . . hold on a second, lemme have a shot first . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't want Elfiii to explain it to the idjits in the PF, I like playing whack-a-mole until they get themselves banned.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>





Well, well, looky who showed up, I almost overlooked him . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Quack
> 
> Miguel. You missed out sir, I was gonna cheer you on in PF No No:


Yeah, put your pompoms down Skippy. No need to get your skirt all blown up..


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Semi warm vegetable beef soup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Semi warm vegetable beef soup.





microwave...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> microwave...



That WAS after 3 minutes in the microwave. 

This ain't the little microwave that could. 



It's okay. It was Healthy Request. Needed to go in the trash anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Incoming phone call . . . hold on a second, lemme have a shot first . .



Do a double!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, put your pompoms down Skippy. No need to get your skirt all blown up..



NO pompoms or skirt here sir.  Does this mean I need to return the suit?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Holy moose knuckles Batman.   


Dear God my eyes!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 24, 2013)

30521 passing through again.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

Peach yogurt. 

Much more betterest.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 30521 passing through again.



Ain't you got some corn to be spreadin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Do a double!




Done !! standby . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO pompoms or skirt here sir.  Does this mean I need to return the suit?






Well helloooooooo there you sexy thang !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Quack
> 
> Miguel. You missed out sir, I was gonna cheer you on in PF No No:





havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO pompoms or skirt here sir.  Does this mean I need to return the suit?


Dear God man!!! Have you no shame???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks for noticing quack



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear God man!!! Have you no shame???



You dont like Miguel?  Its real comfy. Kinda hurts my feelings you arent more grateful towards your cheer person


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for noticing quack
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like Miguel?  Its real comfy. Kinda hurts my feelings you arent more grateful towards your cheer person


If you were wearing a skirt and pompoms it might help..


----------



## T.P. (Oct 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't you got some corn to be spreadin.



No way. Can't hunt over corn in the Northern zone. It don't bring them in anyways.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Cold up here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

But if I had pompoms you couldnt see my sweet bracelet. I had a skirt but my dad didnt like me shaving my legs. Had to go back to teh pants


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

I thought I wuz the only male cheerleader in these parts!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought I wuz the only male cheerleader in these parts!?!?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Oh yeah,,,,, I rocked! Tew bits four bits six bits a doller!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

We done skeered off Miguel, quack and jeffc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We done skeered off Miguel, quack and jeffc.



Yep, they just want to be cheerleaders to.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, they just want to be cheerleaders to.



Only a special breed can be male spirit leaders
Dem 3 just jealous!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

I got to meet Keebs!!! FINALLY!!! Pics coming soon. I promise! My smart phone is installing another update! 




turtlebug said:


> I wish.
> 
> Oh well, I'll be headed that way by lunchtime tomorrow.
> 
> I'll just be headed to the woods to stay for a while.



 Good luck to ya girl!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

Tell Keebs hey and we miss her today


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell Keebs hey and we miss her today



She's probably strolling around in Bass Pro right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I got to meet Keebs!!! FINALLY!!! Pics coming soon. I promise! My smart phone is installing another update!


You didn't steal all of my hugs from her did you?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't steal all of my hugs from her did you?



Yep! Sure did!  That's what you get for not showing up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep! Sure did!  That's what you get for not showing up!




You owe me some of her hugs then..


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You owe me some of her hugs then..



No No:


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You owe me some of her hugs then..



Well played


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2013)

Quack hung up on me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:















Hornet22 said:


> Well played


Yeah, but I crashed and burned...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but I crashed and burned...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

Pictures, we need pictures.  The masses are waiting maam...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pictures, we need pictures.  The masses are waiting maam...



I know I know! My kids are riding 4 wheeler & dirt bike right now & the pics need a little editing before I post them up. Gimme a lil bit. I'll get'em up before the days over with.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2013)

but but Iz fixin to leave and boss lady put me on reskriktion from the forum at home


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but but Iz fixin to leave and boss lady put me on reskriktion from the forum at home



 sorry


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

All this talk about hugs makes me want to go feed the horse....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2013)

Did you know corn can't be kept two years?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2013)

if you bottle it right it'll keep longer than that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> if you bottle it right it'll keep longer than that



It doesn't ferment right in the bag.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2013)

Pics posted here

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8191520&posted=1#post8191520


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a pint of corn that needs to be sampled to see if it's still okay to eadrank


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you were wearing a skirt and pompoms it might help..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


>



You ainta helpin nuthin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Pics posted here
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8191520&posted=1#post8191520



That's some good looking GON Gals in them pics!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

Iz slap wored out....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2013)

slack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't sleep and Quack is not on the night shift.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Well before the white screen takes over for an hour or so I want to brew and serve up some hot Community coffee for all who want it.

I am going to get to yesterday's paper before the ink dries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2013)

Wakie wakie.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2013)

Woke up to a text asking me to go in an hour early.


I'm scheduled to be leaving at 12:30. 


I think it should be 11:30 now by default.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 25, 2013)

Mornin folks. Yes I'm still alive and well. These 12 and 13 hour days don't leave much time for drivlin. 

On a brighter note.....the bucks are starting to chase in my neck of the woods. 

yall have a good Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2013)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you this morning.  Thanks to Gobblin, MC, TBug and Neil for ushering in the new dawn for all of us.


TBug, tell me what number that I need to call at your office to advise your Boss that you have a family emergency and that you are needed immediately (in the woods of course) !!!   I will be glad to make that call for you at 9:30 AM if you like.  


Dang, I have been busy this morning as I have washed two loads of laundry, washed dishes, cleaned and washed my George Foreman grill, read the newspaper, ate some breakfast......................and shucks, I think that I will take it easy for the rest of today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2013)

EE, 

2 loads of laundry


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2013)

bout time to drag what's left of Hank to werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Come-o-stoss kidz


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2013)

My French Toast-Stix were soggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My French Toast-Stix were soggy.


That happens as we get older.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That happens as we get older.



Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!     



I don't wanna grow up.  



You can't make me.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 25, 2013)

nope


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That happens as we get older.



not to mention the effects of gravity


----------



## T.P. (Oct 25, 2013)

30521 checking in.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm ready TO GO!  


NOW  


Got a meeting with a buck. 


Not sure I'll win, but I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2013)

Give it a shot with a .308


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Mornin.....southside of here and there checkin in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That happens as we get older.



Have you noticed that the older we get the force of gravity gets stronger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Whus up, Doc?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 25, 2013)

mornin' Chief, good to see ya back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you noticed that the older we get the force of gravity gets stronger!


You ain't kiddin brudda.

OK, gotta go be productive. You chilluns behave now, ya hea...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy Chief, good to see ya back



Backatcha, Doc.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....southside of here and there checkin in.



Hiya Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't kiddin brudda.
> 
> OK, gotta go be productive. You chilluns behave now, ya hea...



You know we'll be on our best behavior! Make some $$$ Hoss!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Chief.



Hey Miz Turtle.....hope all is well.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Miz Turtle.....hope all is well.



Gonna be good as soon as I clock out sometime this morning. 


This cold weather got me wanting to get to the woods worse than evah!.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Gonna be good as soon as I clock out sometime this morning.
> 
> 
> This cold weather got me wanting to get to the woods worse than evah!.



I heard dat! I miss sittin in a tree, but don't think I could shoulder a rifle right now  need a rotator cuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Morning everyone



Jeff C. said:


> Have you noticed that the older we get the force of gravity gets stronger!



Thanks for giving me something to look forward to.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me something to look forward to.



Mornin hfh.....don't worry it's manageable, but I'll spare you the details on the rest


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin, Miz Crickett........nom nom nom!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C..... You got a link to that smoker thingy you had on your Weber?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Just got out of a meeting with my boss,,,,, that suckers breath smells like he ate a hot diaper right the beach! I swear I seen a green fly come out of his mouth when he started talking....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Well good morning grasshopper.... Howyoudoin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Miz Crickett........nom nom nom!







blood on the ground said:


> Just got out of a meeting with my boss,,,,, that suckers breath smells like he ate a hot diaper right the beach! I swear I seen a green fly come out of his mouth when he started talking....







blood on the ground said:


> Well good morning grasshopper.... Howyoudoin?



I sweepy........ta def!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C..... You got a link to that smoker thingy you had on your Weber?



Here ya go T.P., I reckon there's different ones for diff sizes of grill. 

http://www.smokenator.com/





blood on the ground said:


> Just got out of a meeting with my boss,,,,, that suckers breath smells like he ate a hot diaper right the beach! I swear I seen a green fly come out of his mouth when he started talking....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin 

I posted the pics up in the gathering thread!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go T.P., I reckon there's different ones for diff sizes of grill.
> 
> http://www.smokenator.com/
> 
> Jeffro, is yours the 1000 or 2600 ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin Dahling! 

 <---------Bagel wiff cream cheese and pear preserves.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go T.P., I reckon there's different ones for diff sizes of grill.
> 
> http://www.smokenator.com/



Smokin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin
> 
> I posted the pics up in the gathering thread!


Saw those! I didn't take the first pic.  I did get some the night before when Keebs got to my house. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Dahling!
> 
> <---------Bagel wiff cream cheese and pear preserves.



Mornin   Lookin in da cafe aint near as bad while munchin on a bacon cheese biskit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saw those! I didn't take the first pic.  I did get some the night before when Keebs got to my house.
> 
> 
> Mornin   Lookin in da cafe aint near as bad while munchin on a bacon cheese biskit.



I see how it is...... Keebs drives right past my house to get to your house.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I see how it is...... Keebs drives right past my house to get to your house.....



Did not


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Done been hearing stories of deer all morning at work :/  These people love to torture me!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Its Friday, time to start slowing down and noone is driveling..  Sad sad day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack hung up on me!






Sorry bro, had another call I had to take !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro, had another call I had to take !!



No problem, I heard ya for a second or two. 


Filling out and printing invoices, plus taking online safety courses today


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm going to but me a deer this evening...... I hope


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

your gonna but a deer?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to but me a deer this evening...... I hope





havin_fun_huntin said:


> your gonna but a deer?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Gonna shoot me a deer this weekend with a sawed off Bb gun at 300 yards cause i got skills


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Speaking of sawed off, Hey Crickett


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to but me a deer this evening...... I hope



Dotadoooo , bust me a deer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Home alone, wife's gone to Savannah for a wedding, won't be back until tomorrow night !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, wife's gone to Savannah for a wedding, won't be back until tomorrow night !!



Wut's fer lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, wife's gone to Savannah for a wedding, won't be back until tomorrow night !!



 for Susie


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, wife's gone to Savannah for a wedding, won't be back until tomorrow night !!



You going to clean the house while she is away... Surprise her


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2013)

Bet he is nekkid, sittin in da beanbag eatin cheetos!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet he is nekkid, sittin in da beanbag eatin cheetos!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of sawed off, Hey Crickett



I don't get it...........



Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, wife's gone to Savannah for a wedding, won't be back until tomorrow night !!



Now you have time to catch up on some very important questions......
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=776221


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't get it...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Andy (Nugefan) is talkin 'bout yo hiney on the gathering forum . . .


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Andy (Nugefan) is talkin 'bout yo hiney on the gathering forum . . .



 I know


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



What's up bru!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't get it...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really wanted to  when I saw he's comment. but I'z gonna be nice today. sawed off..............shorten


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really wanted to  when I saw he's comment. but I'z gonna be nice today. sawed off..............shorten



Well hello there......howyoudoin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Well hello there......howyoudoin?



Well I'z doin juss fine and you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

stuck to da beanbag chair...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stuck to da beanbag chair...



Should have gotten up before you finished the cheetos


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well I'z doin juss fine and you



Hangin like a hair in a biscuit!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stuck to da beanbag chair...


You be nasty tadeaf!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really wanted to  when I saw he's comment. but I'z gonna be nice today. sawed off..............shorten



I knew what he meant  you can laugh it's ok I know I'm short.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Womens sposed to be short.  My wifes 5'10.25".  I lovingly refer to her as sasquatch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I knew what he meant  you can laugh it's ok I know I'm short.



Ain't nothing wrong with being short.... I have been short my entire life.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with being short.... I have been short my entire life.....



Me two blood, and vertically challenged several time 2


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

I used to be taller than my wife, but I shrunk.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, wife's gone to Savannah for a wedding, won't be back until tomorrow night !!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Susie



Poor Susie and the goat ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I used to be taller than my wife, but I shrunk.



Honey I shrunk KYDawg


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I knew what he meant  you can laugh it's ok I know I'm short.



Bless yer lil heart ...



Hornet22 said:


> Me two blood, and vertically challenged several time 2



yo hiney too close to tha floo too , two , to , 2 ....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

It sure is nice to be off on Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It sure is nice to be off on Friday.



Go ahead rub it in......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It sure is nice to be off on Friday.



 dont rub it in


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Bless yer lil heart ...
> 
> 
> 
> yo hiney too close to tha floo too , two , to , 2 ....



More times than I care to think bout

(you get my VM?)


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> More times than I care to think bout
> 
> (you get my VM?)



yes Sir , I been running , just had lunch a few ago ...

gotta head to Mayer in a few to pick up supplies for Monday , I'll holla later on ...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks hd.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> yes Sir , I been running , just had lunch a few ago ...
> 
> gotta head to Mayer in a few to pick up supplies for Monday , I'll holla later on ...



Mayer electric?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It sure is nice to be off on Friday.


It sure is!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Wish I was down in Doerun Georgia. Happy hour starts down there bout this time on Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was down in Doerun Georgia. Happy hour starts down there bout this time on Friday.





Happy hour here, started at breakfast . .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy hour here, started at breakfast . .



I should have been there with my cooler Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Weekend starts in 30 minutes

Ya'll have a good weekend! Good luck to all the deer hunters.



Over and out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was down in Doerun Georgia. Happy hour starts down there bout this time on Friday.



Doerun and happy never belong in the same paragraph


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Doerun and happy never belong in the same paragraph



I forgot you got lost down there. I probably fished in that pond you run into.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2013)

Pond would have been alot better looking about 45 minutes before I ran into it.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Bless yer lil heart ...



Y'all think I'm short...y'all should see my Mama....I'm taller than she is.



blood on the ground said:


> Go ahead rub it in......





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont rub it in



I'm off every Friday. Actually I'm off every Monday, every Tuesday, every Wednesday, every Thursday.........y'all get the idea


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all think I'm short...y'all should see my Mama....I'm taller than she is.


You're not short,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you're just right.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not short,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you're just right.



Suck up! You still ain't gettin my Keebs hugs! No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Suck up! You still ain't gettin my Keebs hugs! No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all think I'm short...y'all should see my Mama....I'm taller than she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are only too short if you legs don't reach the floor.

Don't rub the days off to those of us who toil 6 days a week.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are only too short if you legs don't reach the floor.
> 
> Don't rub the days off to those of us who toil 6 days a week.


I sorry!
 I actually never have a day off! I'm a mom/teacher/wife those are full time jobs everyday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I sorry!
> I actually never have a day off! I'm a mom/teacher/wife those are full time jobs everyday!


Your hubby told me he's gonna send you back to wife training camp. He said you're slippin a little lately.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger.....back strap fever, fist deer I have shot in years!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2013)

*za*



blood on the ground said:


> I just pulled the trigger.....back strap fever, fist deer I have shot in years!!!!


Darlin', it has been 8 years since my first, CONGRATS!! I KNOW you are "stoked"!!!
Ya'll, I am STILL sore from the tension of driving with idjits, but, bear with me, words can NOT describe the feeling I have for being able to stay with GOOD FRIENDS on a trip you really don't "want" to take but have to, meeting friends in person that you talk with everyday and Automatically feel like you have known them for ever......... Cricket, you made my heart just plain swell when you said "Nu-uh, I'm getting the first hug", when I walked in, I honestly didn't realize who you were when I walked in, I just knew I DID know who Andy was........... Elfiii, darlin', I meant what I said, you are more special to me than you even realize, thank you for being such a great friend.  Tripod, lawd son, thank you, thank you, thank you for making the trek across town to see me, your hugs are sooo special to me.............. in a nut shell, I LOVE MY GON Folks more than they'll ever know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mr. & Mrs. "Hawnet22" are THE Best Hosts you'll EVER want to meet, I PROMISE!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your hubby told me he's gonna send you back to wife training camp. He said you're slippin a little lately.




He don't skeer me! 




Keebs said:


> Darlin', it has been 8 years since my first, CONGRATS!! I KNOW you are "stoked"!!!
> Ya'll, I am STILL sore from the tension of driving with idjits, but, bear with me, words can NOT describe the feeling I have for being able to stay with GOOD FRIENDS on a trip you really don't "want" to take but have to, meeting friends in person that you talk with everyday and Automatically feel like you have known them for ever......... Cricket, you made my heart just plain swell when you said "Nu-uh, I'm getting the first hug", when I walked in, I honestly didn't realize who you were when I walked in, I just knew I DID know who Andy was........... Elfiii, darlin', I meant what I said, you are more special to me than you even realize, thank you for being such a great friend.  Tripod, lawd son, thank you, thank you, thank you for making the trek across town to see me, your hugs are sooo special to me.............. in a nut shell, I LOVE MY GON Folks more than they'll ever know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mr. & Mrs. "Hawnet22" are THE Best Hosts you'll EVER want to meet, I PROMISE!!!



Well I just couldn't help it! They've all met you before & I hadn't so yeah I got a little greedy I was so anxious to finally get to meet you! You remind me of my own mama only saner  
I just wish I could've stayed around & visited longer but I had to get back to the kids. Next time you will get to meet the rest of my family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're not short,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you're just right.




Hmmmm...





Crickett said:


> I sorry!
> I actually never have a day off! I'm a mom/teacher/wife those are full time jobs everyday!




Call me when you grow up . ..




Keebs said:


> Darlin', it has been 8 years since my first, CONGRATS!! I KNOW you are "stoked"!!!
> Ya'll, I am STILL sore from the tension of driving with idjits, but, bear with me, words can NOT describe the feeling I have for being able to stay with GOOD FRIENDS on a trip you really don't "want" to take but have to, meeting friends in person that you talk with everyday and Automatically feel like you have known them for ever......... Cricket, you made my heart just plain swell when you said "Nu-uh, I'm getting the first hug", when I walked in, I honestly didn't realize who you were when I walked in, I just knew I DID know who Andy was........... Elfiii, darlin', I meant what I said, you are more special to me than you even realize, thank you for being such a great friend.  Tripod, lawd son, thank you, thank you, thank you for making the trek across town to see me, your hugs are sooo special to me.............. in a nut shell, I LOVE MY GON Folks more than they'll ever know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mr. & Mrs. "Hawnet22" are THE Best Hosts you'll EVER want to meet, I PROMISE!!!






Glad you had fun Lil N!!!  






Dawn's out of town, and our lil black baybay is snoring on the couch !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

Still home alone, but found a # on "backpage.com"



Think I made a new friend . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyy . ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2013)

Fresh coffee for those going to the woods this chilly morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning children, me and the boy are attempting to thin the herd this morning. Although his day has not started as good as he would like, he just sent me a text saying our dog followed us to the woods.....LOL...serves him right since he called me at 8am opening morning and asked me to bring him some bullets....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

Just had a tiny spike come right under me


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

2 shirts ain't getting the job done..its chilly outside!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', it has been 8 years since my first, CONGRATS!! I KNOW you are "stoked"!!!
> Ya'll, I am STILL sore from the tension of driving with idjits, but, bear with me, words can NOT describe the feeling I have for being able to stay with GOOD FRIENDS on a trip you really don't "want" to take but have to, meeting friends in person that you talk with everyday and Automatically feel like you have known them for ever......... Cricket, you made my heart just plain swell when you said "Nu-uh, I'm getting the first hug", when I walked in, I honestly didn't realize who you were when I walked in, I just knew I DID know who Andy was........... Elfiii, darlin', I meant what I said, you are more special to me than you even realize, thank you for being such a great friend.  Tripod, lawd son, thank you, thank you, thank you for making the trek across town to see me, your hugs are sooo special to me.............. in a nut shell, I LOVE MY GON Folks more than they'll ever know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mr. & Mrs. "Hawnet22" are THE Best Hosts you'll EVER want to meet, I PROMISE!!!



Kinda easy to host "family" 


H22 just texted me and said 2 on da ground. 1st double up. I don't know if I should believe him. But I just got hungry all da sudden.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kinda easy to host "family"
> 
> 
> H22 just texted me and said 2 on da ground. 1st double up. I don't know if I should believe him. But I just got hungry all da sudden.



I suspected him to be one that would kill innocent animals.... Tell him I said good job!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2013)

attaboy Hawnet


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2013)

Meat in da freezer! 



































MizT and I went to da grocery sto last nite.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT and I went to da grocery sto last nite.



that probably took a second mortgage and a loan of sorts


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 just texted me and said 2 on da ground. 1st double up. I don't know if I should believe him. But I just got hungry all da sudden.





We gotta pick up my hubby's deer today! We got some jerky made outta this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> that probably took a second mortgage and a loan of sorts



Dang sho did!  Said she just needed a few things....came outta there with a buggy slap full.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning/Afternoon youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2013)

Tore the garden out except for the sweet taters and bell peppers.  Spread wood shavings from the quail pens on it.   Burned to, tu, too, two of the brush piles more to do but it is time for football.   Nebraska football:  Go Big RED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tore the garden out except for the sweet taters and bell peppers.  Spread wood shavings from the quail pens on it.   Burned to, tu, too, two of the brush piles more to do but it is time for football.   Nebraska football:  Go Big RED.



Watchin for upset alerts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Watchin for upset alerts!



Hush it chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

Gotta work tonight . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hush it chief.



ooops.....hadn't seen the score in that one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work tonight . . .



3 off sure goes by quickly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 3 off sure goes by quickly.





Yes sir, it sure does.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

Whut Up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut Up?





Otis just left here with a new to him 350 Yamaha 4x4 that I got with the trailer.  Bout gave it to him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Otis just left here with a new to him 350 Yamaha 4x4 that I got with the trailer.  Bout gave it to him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

I missed a big 8 point this morning, I guess it's best that I did, I would much rather see the kids kill them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I missed a big 8 point this morning, I guess it's best that I did, I would much rather see the kids kill them.





Maybe one of the kids will get 'em !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2013)

H22 wasn't kidding. Double down. Seen him do it in person on a duck hunt. Woulda loved to see it wiff deer. I juss got to see um in da back of da truck.Meat gonna be in da freezer


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 wasn't kidding. Double down. Seen him do it in person on a duck hunt. Woulda loved to see it wiff deer. I juss got to see um in da back of da truck.Meat gonna be in da freezer



Chris is da man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 wasn't kidding. Double down. Seen him do it in person on a duck hunt. Woulda loved to see it wiff deer. I juss got to see um in da back of da truck.Meat gonna be in da freezer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Chris is da man!



Sho is! 
Mamma is happy happy happy! We only had 2 lbs. of venison left in da freezer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is!
> Mamma is happy happy happy! We only had 2 lbs. of venison left in da freezer.





Would rather eat venison than beef ANYDAY, fried cubed deer steak in a iron skillet is da bomb !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is!
> Mamma is happy happy happy! We only had 2 lbs. of venison left in da freezer.



I got one pack of cubed steak and one pack of deer burger left. Planning to get after them soon, though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would rather eat venison than beef ANYDAY, fried cubed deer steak in a iron skillet is da bomb !!!



It can get expensive.  Going to ATL. tomorrow to buy a small freezer. Da big one is slap full.  Garden, ducks, fast food for da boy.  No room for da good stuff. It's all good. We gonna paint it camo and put it in the trophy room.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It can get expensive.  Going to ATL. tomorrow to buy a small freezer. Da big one is slap full.  Garden, ducks, fast food for da boy.  No room for da good stuff. It's all good. We gonna paint it camo and put it in the trophy room.





Have it "dipped/wrapped!!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have it "dipped/wrapped!!!"


That would be cool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It can get expensive.  Going to ATL. tomorrow to buy a small freezer. Da big one is slap full.  Garden, ducks, fast food for da boy.  No room for da good stuff. It's all good. We gonna paint it camo and put it in the trophy room.



What part of the ATL you going to?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What part of the ATL you going to?



Gwinnett is bout as close to the ATL as I will get. Unless Keebs wants to go somewhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gwinnett is bout as close to the ATL as I will get. Unless Keebs wants to gossomewhere.


Honey,,,,,,Hunny,,,,,,,,,,pfffft, woman, ifn your goin to Gwinnett you ain't goin to Atlanter...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2013)

it ain even close


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Honey,,,,,,Hunny,,,,,,,,,,pfffft, woman, ifn your goin to Gwinnett you ain't goin to Atlanter...



It's close enough for me. Anybody round my parts got a small 3.5 cu.ft. freezer for sale


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Honey,,,,,,Hunny,,,,,,,,,,pfffft, woman, ifn your goin to Gwinnett you ain't goin to Atlanter...



Yep she ain't in atlanter ...... You in atlanter when you can see the building with a gold toof... I mean roof!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep she ain't in atlanter ...... You in atlanter when you can see the building with a gold toof... I mean roof!


I wuz thankin bout gettin a couple of them.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2013)

button bucks fer Jesus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> button bucks fer Jesus


You smackin in in da forehead wif a bullet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wuz thankin bout gettin a couple of them.



Man yeah, that would look great on you.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You smackin in in da forehead wif a bullet?



nope, through the ribs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> nope, through the ribs






Attaboy !!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 wasn't kidding. Double down. Seen him do it in person on a duck hunt. Woulda loved to see it wiff deer. I juss got to see um in da back of da truck.Meat gonna be in da freezer





<------deer jerky...........sooooo good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> <------deer jerky...........sooooo good!






Love some deer jerky, Pookie makes the best I've ever had !!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love some deer jerky, Pookie makes the best I've ever had !!



This comes from the deer processor we use & it's pretty darn good. Their summer sausage is awesome too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

8 mo hours to go . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

You got it whupped now Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2013)

geterdid Unk


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love some deer jerky, Pookie makes the best I've ever had !!



 I"ll second that!

I'm 'bout froze, neighbor got him a nice sized doe this morning, thought he had missed it but they found it, his son took the same stand this evening, shot, but thought he'd missed it too, we took Cutter & tried tracking it, Cutter kept trying to go back to a certain place but one of the boys said "No, that's where Dad's deer was" well, the Daddy went back & started looking where it was shot and sure enough, it wasn't 15' from where HIS was this morning!  Yep, happy neighbors, fed us well, and gave me a deer shoulder for my birfday!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Keebs burning the midnight oil.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs burning the midnight oil.



only until I get my shower to get warmed up and get the bon fire smoke smell off me, then I'm gonna snooze........ I may try hunting tomorrow afternoon after the neighbors head back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You got it whupped now Quack.




Yessir !!! 




Hankus said:


> geterdid Unk




Yeah you did !!!   My brother was out at his plantation this afternoon fooling with one of the fish feeders, looks up and there's a nice buck standing in the food plot, eases back to the Ranger grabs his rifle and plugs him in the neck !!! 




Keebs said:


> I"ll second that!
> 
> I'm 'bout froze, neighbor got him a nice sized doe this morning, thought he had missed it but they found it, his son took the same stand this evening, shot, but thought he'd missed it too, we took Cutter & tried tracking it, Cutter kept trying to go back to a certain place but one of the boys said "No, that's where Dad's deer was" well, the Daddy went back & started looking where it was shot and sure enough, it wasn't 15' from where HIS was this morning!  Yep, happy neighbors, fed us well, and gave me a deer shoulder for my birfday!






Good deal Lil N !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Quack, what I remember bout those night time 12 hour shifts on the weekends nights, was bringing some ribs, steak or burgers and cooking them on our outside grill for the guys, we worked long hours but we ate good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Quack, what I remember bout those night time 12 hour shifts on the weekends nights, was bringing some ribs, steak or burgers and cooking them on our outside grill for the guys, we worked long hours but we ate good.





Used to do that in the plant, but I work alone, not much fun cookin by yourself.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal Lil N !!!



 They're great neighbors, even if they are from Miami........


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Used to do that in the plant, but I work alone, not much fun cookin by yourself.



Well nobody would complain bout the cooking.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2013)

g'nite guys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well nobody would complain bout the cooking.




You gotta point !! 






Keebs said:


> g'nite guys!





Night Keebsalicious !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Night Keebs, bacon will be ready by my next trip that way, ham and sausage too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

I cant outrun Bilge Rat tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night Keebs, bacon will be ready by my next trip that way, ham and sausage too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I am going to visit the MON also. Promise.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I"ll second that!
> 
> I'm 'bout froze, neighbor got him a nice sized doe this morning, thought he had missed it but they found it, his son took the same stand this evening, shot, but thought he'd missed it too, we took Cutter & tried tracking it, Cutter kept trying to go back to a certain place but one of the boys said "No, that's where Dad's deer was" well, the Daddy went back & started looking where it was shot and sure enough, it wasn't 15' from where HIS was this morning!  Yep, happy neighbors, fed us well, and gave me a deer shoulder for my birfday!








Keebs said:


> only until I get my shower to get warmed up and get the bon fire smoke smell off me, then I'm gonna snooze........ I may try hunting tomorrow afternoon after the neighbors head back!



I finally got to go this afternoon with my hubby! We didn't see anything but squirrels!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Evening from Ky Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening from Ky Crickett.



Hey KD!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to visit the MON also. Promise.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2013)

Not as cool this morning as yesterday but bundle up anyhow if headed to the trees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

'Morning ya'll !!!  Got this one whupped !! !


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2013)

Perched amongst the white oaks with my daughter, shots all around but nothing for little miss Kay so far. The boy is 200 yards to the east overlooking a 2yr cut over, I missed a nice 8 point there yesterday morning. I will try to not think about scrambled eggs and bacon for the next few hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Perched amongst the white oaks with my daughter, shots all around but nothing for little miss Kay so far. The boy is 200 yards to the east overlooking a 2yr cut over, I missed a nice 8 point there yesterday morning. I will try to not think about scrambled eggs and bacon for the next few hours.



Mornin.......so, you are literally, 'hangin in there' ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.......so, you are literally, 'hangin in there' ?



I'm out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

Goin over to one of my Unk's today to take a buncha little cousin youngins on a hay ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm out!



Catch you later, blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch you later, blood!



When you going to go kilt you a deer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> When you going to go kilt you a deer?



Probaly not until after the rut, if I get invited to a bud's lease. They scared I'll kill their big bucks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

Got to see my good bud Sean (DeltaHalo) and his pretty wife and their 16 yr old son.  Sean bought my GMC for his son, you should of seen the grin on that kids face when he saw my truck !!!!

He turned down a 2011 Chevy for my truck !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probaly not until after the rut, if I get invited to a bud's lease. They scared I'll kill their big bucks!



I will be sending you a pm, I might just have a treat for you and your son.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to see my good bud Sean (DeltaHalo) and his pretty wife and their 16 yr old son.  Sean bought my GMC for his son, you should of seen the grin on that kids face when he saw my truck !!!!
> 
> He turned down a 2011 Chevy for my truck !!



Bet that was one happy happy happy young fella! 



blood on the ground said:


> I will be sending you a pm, I might just have a treat for you and your son.





 I heard dat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2013)

Kinda discouraging when a 11 yr old girl lets a button buck walk and a grown man kills it 10 min later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda discouraging when a 11 yr old girl lets a button buck walk and a grown man kills it 10 min later.




Uh ohhhh!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda discouraging when a 11 yr old girl lets a button buck walk and a grown man kills it 10 min later.



whatcha tryina say lil feller


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

Sauteed button bucks are da bomb tho!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2013)

I killed a HUGE doe that had dropped her rack in late December 2 yrs ago, on an invite to a 'visitor shoots does only' club.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2013)

I pulled half the rack ofv one of my 8's


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2013)

Tonight is my Monday


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

Afternoon you deer hunting youngins. You too Chief.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 27, 2013)

If you're gunna shoot a doe, shoot a big doe, if you don't it'll be a BB everytime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

Last night, then off for two days !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Got a little/big enough chest freezer
Deer meat only. That's the sign I'm a gonna put on it. 
Happy to have my BIG freezer all to myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night, then off for two days !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a little/big enough chest freezer
> Deer meat only. That's the sign I'm a gonna put on it.
> Happy to have my BIG freezer all to myself.






Sweeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

This


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

one's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

'bout


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

gone . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

Somebody


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

start


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

a new


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)

one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2013)




----------

